# Attention Nor-Cal Froggers! *(Next meeting March 10!!!)*



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Everybody,
I'm managing NCDS, or the Northen California Dendrobatid Society now. To those of you who don't know about it, we have had two meetings in the past, but due to a series of events it almost fell apart. This is too good of a resource for Northern California frogger's to allow it to go to waste, so I think we should try to revive it and get something going on a regular basis. The first order of business is to set up a meeting where we elect members to fill various posts and keep the group alive. We can also discuss possibly bringing another frog day or frog show to Northern California. Write back, propose ides, and let's set up a meeting to get the ball rolling. Thanks.
Jordan[/b]


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

too cool. 

where would meetings be held, how often?

im pretty far north compared to SF.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*NCDS*

Greetings Jordan,

I am pleased to see that there is still some interest in forming a frog group in my area. I would like to attend local meetings, being that I hosted the 2nd one we had, and get together with others with similar interests.

My feeling however is that a Society should begin informally. This holds true especially if you intend to host elections and fill offices. How can you elect someone to hold a post that you do not know? Get involved with people before committing to a group and electing a leader. That sort of thing. I nominate myself as Grand Poo Bah  I've always liked the name :lol: 

If you want to get people together and just meet, talk, swap, sell, hang out etc. I think that's a great place to start. 

John R


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That's exactly the format of the New England Frog Group.

Officers?!? We don't need no stinkin' officers!

s


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

Scott said:


> That's exactly the format of the New England Frog Group.
> 
> Officers?!? We don't need no stinkin' officers!
> 
> s


Noo, they're called _rent-a-cops_ :wink: 

Kidding.. not that kind of officer


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

I'd like to get together with other dart froggers too. Being from Sacramento, the farthest I could go on a weeknight would be Concord-ish. Weekends I'd be more flexible. Anyone else?

Bev


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Alright, thanks for the input everyone. Let's scrap the members idea then . However, I think we should keep John as Grand Poo Bah. Anyways, meeting, talking, and swapping sounds good. Who else from around here would be interested?
Jordan


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey the Grand Poo Bah thing is just so I can get the tall wooly blue hat with the horns sticking out :wink: (For all you Flintstone fans) I except no responsibility for anything :lol: 

So, if anyone wants to get together I should be able to get the meeting room again in Fremont. If that would work for most people.

Jordan, I think putting a show together in the Bay Area would be a great idea. If you start slow and gather the right people a good show could be developed. You should contact Chuck Powell and see how far out Frog Day has been planned.

John R.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

saturdays are best for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi every one

I think just lets meet up, anyone in the bay area. Go to the bar or something. The good thing about it is beer brings the mood and we will have a brighter idea how to plan the thing!!

       

Hung


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The problem is not everyone is drinking age . John, the Fremont place could work again. Is it bart accessible?
Jordan


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Count me in. Not many frogs in my collection but I've got a thirst for knowledge, desire to network with others, and yearning for some learning from ya vets. Bart accessability a bonus for me as well as local our way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

Jordan B said:


> The problem is not everyone is drinking age . John, the Fremont place could work again. Is it bart accessible?
> Jordan


im looking at a 3 hour drive but ill be there for sure. just lemme know when.

ive been to a few reef meetings in sac. they held em at roundtable, reserved the banquet room. frag trading, slide shows, lots of reef chat, vendors even frequented the meetings.

beauty of a pizza place...... caters well to both the 21 over/under people.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Fremont works for me and as for Frog Day we're looking at 2008. Who wants to be in charge?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

When does everyone want to get together? If we can set a date on a Saturday I can attempt a reservation.

I'd love to participate in bringing Frog Day back to the Bay. We'll have to discuss that for sure  

John R.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Oops, sorry guys
Totally forgot about the age!

Fremont would be fine with me also


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Greetings All,

With the posts on here plus the messages I have received there are 12 people interested in getting together. Let's set a date for a Saturday. I was thinking 5ish? Is Dec. too soon or should we look at Jan.? Let me know and I'll book the room.

John R.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

How about tomorrow? I have soccer pracice and games till early December and then we're into the Christmas season. I'll try and make it whenever its scheduled, but it might be better to set a date in January. If it was me I'd just set a date and see who could come. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*Date is set*

Greetings All,

The room where we met last time has been reserved for Saturday, January 14th at 5pm. 

The location is :

Prince of Peace Church (in the Alpha Room)
38451 Fremont Blvd
Fremont, Ca. 94536

Who's Coming? What'cha Bringin'

John R.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Well done John, I'll mark my calander. BTW, where's the banner?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks John!
I'm 95% sure I can make it. I can probably bring vent froglets and possibly bring tinc froglets, let me know if you are interested. I can also bring FF and possibly springtail cultures. If anyone has fants that will be ready around then I might be interested. What frogs can you all bring? Also, if anyone has tropical springtails or other interesting feeders let me know. Thanks!
Jordan


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I am all in lets get a date and a meeting place. 

In a matter o fact i can easily reserve a conference room for up to 70 people at ucdavis! let me know if you want it here and a date and i will help set it up.

Otherwise lets her a date and place


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

OOps i dont know what i was thinking i can always hold the next one is what i meant


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Banner What Banner?

WE DON' NEED NO STINKUN' BANNER :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

A Banner would also require a name.

How about Bay Area Region Froggers or B.A.R.F.

Yes, That is also a joke,

John R


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Should we bring food?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Too bad ,I'm going to be down there on DEC. 8th -13 th in Sacramento . Possibly someday I'll make it to one of your meetings . Have fun all. 
Happy frogging , 
Darren Meyer


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd be interested in attending. I'm not a hard-core dendrobater; more of a jack of all trades when it comes to amphibians.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

OOh i would be interested to changing the date so we can meet darren if you havnt already!

Darren what are you up here for


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

We have a banner and a name. I worked on it a year ago and I thought it was sent around to interested people at the time. I thought I remembered it being posted on these forums. It was pretty nice. I think Deven did it. Deven?

Best,

Chuck


tikifrog said:


> Banner What Banner?
> 
> WE DON' NEED NO STINKUN' BANNER :!:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Deven isn't in on this anymore. It's also not NCDS anymore. Long story, I can explain of it to you at the meeting Chuck.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

BooBo, I'm comming down there cause that's where I was born and raised !! Just need a little get away from the frog farm here . Have been stuck here dealing w/ a bad foot for a year and a half ! Any Sacramento froggers want a fellow frogger visitor ?
I've got a place to stay ,I'd just like to stop on by and see a set up or two.
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Are you down here alot Darren?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

I typically try and make it down 2-3 times a year . Though this is going to be a short trip , just need to recharge the old battries and see some good friends ! 
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Feel free to stop by my place but i only have three tanks at the time. 
I am in davis its a twenty mintue drive from sac about. If you want to come visit a 14 year old feel free if not i wont cry i promise :roll: i am sure we can meet somewhere else in the future. Give me a pm if you can stop by or mybe i could pop up in Sacramento and say hi, i have been needing to go to some aquarium shops


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

Darren, you can come to my house too, but i have only one tank lol.
Its right by booboos house though, so you could stop by, or we could all just meet at his house.
I would be pretty interested in meeting an experienced frogger too.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

You get to 14 year olds in one place how lucky can you be! lol

It would be cool if you could take a day and check out our boring little town.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Jordan,

I had provided cookies and sodas at the last get together and probably will again. 

I can possibly bring truncatus, terribilis, imitator, new river tinc and some plant cuttings, if anyone is interested.

Anyone else coming and or bringing anything?

John R.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

I'd like to show guys , but this time I'm really at the kindness of friends and family for transportation . I diden't rent a car or drive this time . If I'm able to though and I'm in the Davis area I'll do my best to drop on by (pm me w/ your contact info) if not I'll have to make one of your meetings . 
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Bump!  I know that there are more people coming than just John and me! I can also bring a male orange basti to the meeting if anyone is interested.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I also have a couple basti froglets. They are red babies from orange parents.

Anyone else coming to the meeting?

John R.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I can come with a friend. We will have food and probally cash. 

Jordan, Do you need a ride from the city?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

That would be great! I'll be bringing a few frogs for people so that makes life alot easier. Thanks Matthew!
Jordan


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Jordan, No Problem. A friend of mine who I intoduced to the hobby has a nice SUV with plenty of room for safe transport. I already spoke to him about going to the meeting and he was down. We'll just firm things up in the beginning of Jan. 2006. How's the rack coming along?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Good, the tanks will be shipped out next week. Still looking for the lights though :? .


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*Time Change*

Greetings All,

Due to unforseen circumstances the available time for the meeting room has been changed to 1PM to 5PM. The date and place remain the same. I hope this is not a major concern.

Is anyone still interested in coming? I have not heard from anyone in a while.

John R.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I will be there.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll still be there!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Us newbies are still coming.
Jordan I'm in the lower western addition and our ride is in the Richmond district. Pm me if you still want to go with us and how you want to hook up.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*Head Count*

Please leave a note here if you're going to be able to come. That way I can get an idea of how much soda and such I should bring. Last time I brought way too much.

Also let it be known if you have anything for sale/trade or if there's something your interested in trying to find.

Thanks,

John R.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I can probably bring a pizza if anyone wants me too.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

What's the date and time?
I am getting rid of most of my frogs and will have my group of 4 breeding azureus for sale and 2 adult golden mantellas(at least one is female) as well.
I'll post this through the email as well


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Date is set*



tikifrog said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> The room where we met last time has been reserved for Saturday, January 14th at 5pm.
> 
> ...


Same place, but it will be 1-5. Not much of a point in emailing the list, ncds is pretty much dead. Now, it's just a bunch of people who love frogs getting together to hang out, swap, eat, whatever. Let me know about that pizza...

Jordan


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Awesome, I'll try and make it thanks for the quick response.
I'll post my stuff here.
I have a group of 4 adult D. Azureus. Originally purchased at Frogday '03 from tincs.com. They have bred for me a ton, I had to stop pulling eggs because I had no where to put them. I have never actually sexed them or witnessed courtship or calling, but I think they are 2.2 I promise they do breed, there are tadpoles swimming around the water part of their tank right now. These are my favorite frogs and have been super productive for me, I have pictures from when they were around a year old in my frognet gallery http://www.frognet.org/gallery/MarkJemison I also have a gallery there with pictures of 3 of their offspring. I can try to get newer pictures if you really want them.
I am asking $325

2 Adult Golden Mantellas, raised from tadpoles that I bought at East Bay Vivarium summer of 03 I think. They have laid eggs so I promise one of them is female. These guys have a lot of character, $50 bucks for both
Pictures of htem are in my frognet gallery too


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Date is set*

Double post but the second one posted 15 minutes later...hmmm??

Jordan


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Hey there. I plan on Bringing a golden tray from Kitaro Sushi in SF It's the cooked variety. I'll ice it down for the trip.

Jordan, If you order a Pizza maybe you can city search Fremont and have it delivered locally so it will stay hot.

Mark J. I would be interested in seeing the Mantellas either a pic now or the frogs in person. I didn't see a real clear pic in your frognet gallery. Point me in the right direction if I missed it. Email if you like or pm.

Anyone coming with vinning pepermonia cuttings and/or magnolia or other suitable leaf litter?


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry guys I'm going to have to pull out of the get together! my band just got invited to play a show so I have to be in the south bay all day!
I am still up for meeting up for selling the frogs at somepoint and as soon as my crappy camera charges I'll get some pictures up!
sorry! peace


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I'll be there. Don't know what but I'll bring but something. I'm looking for a couple frogs to fill in breeding groups - male yellow back tinct, pair of regina tincts (yes I have some already), and brazilian yellow back tincts. Not much in the way of extra frogs to offer right now, but things are starting to breed. Maybe one or two baby P. bicolor 'Orange'. 

I was also given "Deep Jungle" (Nature)and "Strange Days on Planet Earth" (National Geographic) if we want to view something again. I haven't seen either, but have been told there are frogs in both and they're good.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll be coming. If anyone needs a ride from the Sacramento area, I can take a couple of passengers, but I'll probably be stopping in at Fordyce Orchid's closeout sale in Livermore on the way.

The only thing I have bring is some ABG type mix, if anyone's interested, and possibly an orchid clipping or two.

Bev


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

What orchids?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

If anyone wants to bring two FF cultures or other feeder bugs I may bite, I'm always looking to add new blood to my ff lines. I also might be interested in some orchids, depending on what they are (You can have fisrt shot at them Chuck ).
Jordan


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Greetings All,

Hey Chuck, I would like to watch either if not both videos if time allows. Are the VHS? I will bring the TV like last time. I did have a Nat. Geo. video that has frogs in it, including a mating sequence with granuliferus. I'll try to find that as well.

I have a type of "springtail" that popped up in some of my Phyllo. vivs I will bring with hope that someone else has them including a possible ID.

Jordan, I need to make cultures tonight. If you don't mind fresah cultures I could make you a couple.

I have a couple 3mo. old Basti's, 6mo+ mint terribilis, 7mo+ yellow truncatus if anyone is interested.

John R.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

tikifrog said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Hey Chuck, I would like to watch either if not both videos if time allows. Are the VHS? I will bring the TV like last time. I did have a Nat. Geo. video that has frogs in it, including a mating sequence with granuliferus. I'll try to find that as well.
> 
> ...


Sure, that would be good. Let me know how much money to bring. If anyone has tropical springtails or woodlice let me know.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Greetings All, 

If anyone needs to prune vivs bring clippings. I'll bring some stuff. Maybe we can swap?. Keep in mind these will from "lived in" vivs. Proper cleaning/quarantine procedures wouldn't be bad when you get them home.

John R.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

tikifrog said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> If anyone needs to prune vivs bring clippings. I'll bring some stuff. Maybe we can swap?. Keep in mind these will from "lived in" vivs. Proper cleaning/quarantine procedures wouldn't be bad when you get them home.
> 
> John R.


I can bring some alocasia cuprea (sp) cuttings and maybe some other things. That stuff grows like weeds in my tanks!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I just found out that I'll be taking bart down. Anyone who can pick me up from the station? What station should I be trying to go to?


----------



## frogcal (Mar 13, 2005)

I have two panguanna lamasi, 0.1 solid Galac, 0.1 gold amazonicus (got from John), I can only bring if any interest. I am looking to trade for a male retic. John - let me know if I can help with anything (soft drink,...).
Ben


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Nevermind, I should still be able to get a ride down. LEt me know if you want me to bring any food or plant cuttings...


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

chuckpowell said:


> What orchids?


I could bring a small cutting from:

Phrag pearcei (maybe spoken for)
Neolauchia pulchella (spoken for)
Barbosella dusenii (spoken for)
Maxillaria sophronitis
Dinema polybulbon
Coelogyne fimbriata

If anyone's interested, let me know, or I'll leave them intact.


Bev


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The meeting was fun today! It was nice to see some of you again and meet some of you for the first time (in person). To those of you who didn't get there today, be there next time! There were some great deals to be had, and plenty of free plant cuttings there. It was a much smaller group than expected though. I hope to see ALL OF YOU at the next meeting! 
Thanks for the great time today everyone, it's always nice to hang out and talk frogs.

Next meeting will be here in SF in early-mid February. I'll get a date and location posted by Monday night. Ben, I'll probably take you up on those panguanas if you can make it in Feb!

Jordan


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

<<bangs head on keyboard>>

I was so looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow!!  
Bev


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

well i liked the small group the free frogs were nice.

Lots of cuttings and it was great to meet eachother in person and i cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm ticked that I couldn't make this meeting, but I will definitely make the next one. post that date Jordan and I'll be sure to get that day off from work!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, this is the tentative date and time for the next meeting, as long as we get a good number of people to commit. I'll host this one at my house. Here it is:
February 4th
1:00-5:00


If the time doesn't work, I might be able to push it later. Let me know if this works for everyone, and lets try to get a bigger turnout this time! P.M. me for a phone number if you want it. Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

That works for me right now
I'll make sure to not book any shows that day


----------



## jnaquin3 (Nov 15, 2005)

*just saw your post*

I just saw this post, but am interested in meetings. I am new to San Francisco and would love to talk to some local froggers.
later guys


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

jnauin3, what frogs do you have?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

James, are you coming?


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

Jordan methinks i will be coming this time.


----------



## jnaquin3 (Nov 15, 2005)

*frogs*

2 Man Creeks 
2 Azureus
2 Auratus
1 leuc
1 yellow galac


----------



## jnaquin3 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Nor cal*

Im a frogger who is new to the bay area( San Francisco). I would love to get involved with what I can. I want to start attending the meetings.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to have missed the last meeting. Sounds like it was great for all. My mom was in an ICU unit up north. She has transferred hospitals and is making a good recovery. I'm counting myself in for Feb. and I'm sure I be bringing a friend.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Good to hear Matthew! Please write here if you can make it to February 4th, or think you can make it. If you want anything or can bring anything, post it. It would be nice to have an idea of how many people are coming. Thanks!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

No jordan i cant make a Feb 4 06 date but anyother day i probably could all in favor to change the date say I.

I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

*anybody more north than chico?*

hey all! wow lots of frog people in the bay... any in the redding area? it seems unlikely i'd make it down there, though i've got lots of family, i just never travel the 5... but maybe... anyway, anybody up here?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

If anyone has Tropical Springtails and feels like bringing them, I would be interested in buying or trading for some.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Jordan and others,

I'll only be bring a small budget to the meeting this time around.

I hope all is still looking good for this weekend? 1-5pm works good for me. We've got plans later that evening.

I myself will be looking for a couple of feeder cultuers fruit flies and/ or spring tails.

My friend is looking for a froglet or two. Does anyone have any ground dwelling froglets available? If so please let me know or if you got a pic that's great too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

*hello All*

i am new to the frogs....
just wanted to say hi to all you from CA
i am in fresno, ca and look forward to talking/trading/buying/selling with you all


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jordan,

How many people have confirmed for the meeting?


John R.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

jordan just to let you know i cannot make this meeting.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

tikifrog said:


> Hey Jordan,
> 
> How many people have confirmed for the meeting?
> 
> ...


Chuck should be there, Matthew and his friend, MarkJ (still coming?) and a couple of people who have yet to confirm or deny. Now that we are basically 4 days away, please post here if you are coming or not, and if so what you want/what you can bring. I'll have sodas and possibly pizza for those who come. John, are you and your friend (whose name I can't remember :? ) coming? There should be more people here than the last one. I have an abundance of vent tads if anyone is interested. It looks like my rack set-up will be done in time for the meeting as well, as well as some interesting new additions coming thursday...

For anyone who is on the fence about whether to show up or not, this is a GREAT chance to make connections, meet new people, trade and buy for things, pick up new plants, etc. Let me know if your coming. Thanks,
Jordan

Jordan


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I'm looking for a few feet of mite shelf paper if anyone coming to the meeting has some I would happily give them a few bucks for it.

Still would like to now if anyone coming has tinc., leuc., auratus, ect. froglets available please post.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Can't make it to this one! I will be driving all over the bay getting new equipment for the band....
Next one I'll be there for sure, with a bunch of fat frogs!
have fun


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, so for now we have confirmed: Aaron, Matthew and His friend, Chuck, Me. Pretty small group as of now. I am waiting to hear on another two people via email. John, are you and your friend coming? No money for the pangs right now, but it would still be great if you two could make it! Who else can come?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jordan,

I would like to make it. I have to work tomorrow. I don't know what time I'll be getting out of here though. So I'm not 100% sure right now.

John R.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi Again,
The current group coming is:
Aaron, Chuck, Mathew, Matthew's friend, Jake (He'll be there later on and possibly bring someone else with him). Not sure on John, Josh (Kinetic), and some of the other people who posted in this thread earlier on. Chuck, still want to bring your frog videos? Also, feel free to bring frog food, human food, plants, etc. Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well How did it go Jordan? vWho showed? and of course what was there?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The meeting was fun! I think we had about six people there. Free cuttings, broms, a few free tads I gave away, books to check out, etc (Stay longer next time Matthew, you could have got some!). Not sure when the next meeting will be, but thanks to all of you who made it down there!

Jordan


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh dang! I just missed it. I'm interested in go'N to the next meeting.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*Next Meeting?*

Anyone want to try for a March gathering? Maybe beginning of April?










John R.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

We could definately do a mid march meeting. I may be able to host again if we can get a fair amount of people to commit.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I think we should forgo a March meeting with Frog Day in the middle of the month. Especially if we're thinking of hosting one here again in the future - we need to support what we already have. April-May would be good. Also if we have them to often we won't get much of a turn out. Better to have them less often with more people. MO. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

That is a very good point Chuck. I'll check out some dates for beginning to mid-April and see if we can get people to commit. Before I do that though, anyone else interested in an April meeting?

Jordan


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I have to work on April 8th but should be free after 5pm for an evening gathering. I'm busy the morning of the 15th but should free that evening as well. 


Keep me posted.

John R.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I (we) would come again. My son's birthday is on Sunday April 23rd. I'm not sure what my wife has in mind yet. Most likely the Saturday and or Sunday of that weekend would not be good for me. The first weekend and last weekends of the month look open.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, just to let you all know this thread is not dead, there should be a meeting one of the two dates John suggested. What works better for you all, the night of the 8th or the 15th of April? I would like to host again but i'm not sure whether that is possible. I'll get a definate answer soon, but in the meantime: 8th or 15th? 
Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I am new to this thread, though I have conversed with some of you in the past. I am down in Monterey but I would come up for a Saturday meeting on either of the April dates if it gets nailed down soon. I would love to meet some Bay area froggers. Are the meetings structured at all or do you guys just hang out somewhere and talk frogs? Any talks or anything like that? 

Oh, forgot to ask, what time do you guys usually start and end, I have a bit of a drive.

Later

Brian


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Any thoughts on the April dates?

John R.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the hobby, but I'd love to join your bay area group/meetings. 

How can I get on the meeting list?

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Jeremy,

Just keep checking back here. If your in San Jose contact me after Frog Day and I'll show you around. I'm in San Jose also.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Alright, here we go again ! The third meeting will be on Saturday, April 22, from 12:30 to 4:30. It will be at my house (same as last time). The address is ***************. If you have any questions ask ahead, and feel free to P.M. me for my phone number. Please post here if you can come so I can get an idea of whether or not we have enough people for a meeting. As always feel free to post what you are looking for, looking to sell/trade, etc. Thanks, lets try to get a big group together!

*Edit: Just in case you don't catch the other date change post, it will be on Sunday April 23rd now from 1:30-5:00, same place.*


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'll have to double check my work calendar in the morning, but count me in! As a first timer at these meetings I won't have to lick a frog or shoot Great Stuff up my nose or anything will I??

Just kidding! Looking forward to meeting some local people in the hobby.

See you in April,

Jeremy


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

JL-Exotics said:


> As a first timer at these meetings I won't have to lick a frog or shoot Great Stuff up my nose or anything will I??


Hey! Who clued this guy in about the Great Stuff thing? Whats next, we just tell everyone about the secret handshake?? :lol: 

I hope I can make it this time.

John R.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

We weren't going to tell about the handshake John, but it looks like that surprise isn't much of one anymore either :?. I hope you can make it to John (and Jeremy)!

Bumpity bump :wink:.

Jordan


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, due to some people not being able to make it on the 22nd, I'm changing it to the 23rd. Same place. So, let me know if you can come on Sunday, April 23rd from 1:30-5:00. If you have any questions let me know. Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

That weekend, looks good to me, time is right, count me in.

Brian


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

YES!!! I am pretty positive i can make it!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, so far we have Chuck Powell, John Rillamas, Jeremy, Brian, and James confirmed. Who else thinks they can come?

Jordan


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I am pretty sure i can speak for Tristan since he will porbably get a rtide from me, count him in.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Hey Jordan, That's my son's 3rd birthday so I will definately miss this one.
See ya next round.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm kind of in the same boat as a lot of potential attendees; I'm outta town! But I will try to attend the event on Apr. 23rd. It would however be outstanding if we could get something going a little more "north" of San Francisco. 

Chris
Marysville, CA


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear you can't make it Matthew. Adding a few others to the list, we now have these people confirmed as of now.

Chuck Powell, John Rillamas, Jeremy, Brian, James, Aaron and Emily (I think Emily as well), and Jake. Potential attendees: Chris, Tristan (not sure if you are positive you can come or not). It should be fun!

Jordan


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't suppose any of you planning to be in attendence will have any froglets for sale?

Chris


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*froglets*

If anyone is interested I could bring up some well started Luecs, Azureus and possibly a young probable pair of Azureus. Jeremy e-mailed me about a print earlier so I will bring some of them too. Is there any structure to this or is it just hangin' with kindred spirits? Either way I am stoked.

Brian


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

John Rillamas usually has a bunch of froglets. Have anything for sale/trade now John?


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

I may be able to make this one! Not sure yet though. But I will come to one soon! I am also going to be looking into selling my frogs since my move is confirmed.
I am borrowing a nice camera sometime this week so people can check them out.
If I can't make it, hope the meeting goes well.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hope you can make it Mark, but no worries either way. What frogs would you be selling?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

As much as I would like to get down to the bay area, I don't think I can swing it this month. My weekends are solid this month.

Sorry.
Chris


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Jordan B said:


> Hope you can make it Mark, but no worries either way. What frogs would you be selling?


2 golden mantellas, raised them from tadpoles I purchased. 2-3 years old, 1 is female and has laid eggs but none have developed.
Breeding group of 4 Azureus, never bothered to figure out exact sex numbers since they throw eggs out like crazy.
And that's all I have left.
I'll know by the end of the week if I can make it or not.

Edit: I am also borrowing a nice digital camera soon so I can get good pictures to post online.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Only 5 days away!!! I'm assuming everyone who was coming before still is? Anyone bringing anything? I am happy to make some plant cutting if anyone wants some. Also may have some tadpoles for sale is anyone is interested (cheap). I could do with some springtails if anyone has any, maybe some more fruit fly cultures as well if anyone has extras.


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*still coming*

I still plan to be there. I will bring some prints.

I have some really nice luecs for 40 
Azureus babies 40
Probable sexed azureus for 80

If anyone wants any of these frogs pm me, I don't wanna lug them around if there isn't a reason to.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Brian


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, Tristan and I are a little bummed out while our lacrosse coach pulled a fast one and today 4/20/06 at our game we were notified that we will have a makeup game the 23rd from 1-3:30ish Mybe we could make the very end but i doubt my dad will take us for that short a time. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I have a couple juvenile Phyllobates bicolor and a pair of breeding Dendrobates ventrimaculatus for sale. Contact me privately if your interested, [email protected].

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a pair of D. lamasi (green leg panguana) if anyone is interested. PM if or email. 

[email protected]

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*tire*

Hey guys, 

I am going to have to bail today. I had a flat this morning and I need at least two new tires before any long trips. Sorry.

Brian


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

If anyone by chance checks this before they leave, if you can bring food or drinks that would be great. I can get some pizzas or something when people get here.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,
I just wanted to say a quick thanks to everyone who showed up. I had a lot of fun, and it was good to see all the local froggers again. Thanks to everyone who brought fruit flies, springtails, plants, chips, salsa ... That's it, just a thanks to those who came and it was nice to meet/see you all again.

Jordan


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Big thanks to Jordan for hosting the meeting! You've got some really great tanks and frogs Jordan. Your quinquevittatus are really stunning.

It was really nice to meet some of the local guys. Sorry if I was too busy digesting all the latin to speak up, but having never heard anybody actually speak most of those names it took me a while to piece together my butchered understanding of what I THOUGHT they sounded like and what they DO sound like. I learned alot just listening, so thanks!

Chuck and John, I would love to have a peek at both your frogs... expect to hear from me soon to set up a tour whenever it might be convenient for either of you.

Thanks again guys!

Jeremy


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Jordan all I can say, is you got one hell of a set-up. 

Danny


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys ! If any of you are ever in the area and want to drop by shoot me a pm. 

Now, is anyone interested in hosting a June meeting? I'll do my best to show up, but i'm taking a break from hosting this time. Before the 15th of June is ideal for me. What about everyone else?

Jordan


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

A meeting before mid June works best for me too. Sorry I can't offer to host, but with my tiny place and my wedding coming up... it's just not in the cards for me. 

Sounds like Chuck has some remodeling plans in the works, so we can probably count him out for hosting the next few meetings too.

If all else fails, I'm not opposed to meeting up at a Roundtable or something else along those lines... Any other suggestions??

Jeremy

PS. Hey John (Tikifrog), I sent you a PM a week or two ago. Did you get it??


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the bump Jeremy! I am all up for a roundtable meet if we have to, but is anyone else interested in hosting a June/July meet? John, I know you had talked about possibly hosting a meeting this summer. Are you still interested?

Jordan


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

JL-Exotics said:


> Big thanks to Jordan for hosting the meeting! You've got some really great tanks and frogs Jordan. Your quinquevittatus are really stunning.
> 
> It was really nice to meet some of the local guys. Sorry if I was too busy digesting all the latin to speak up, but having never heard anybody actually speak most of those names it took me a while to piece together my butchered understanding of what I THOUGHT they sounded like and what they DO sound like. I learned alot just listening, so thanks!
> 
> ...


That's part of the fun of meeting up with other froggers! But, don't worry, you could be right in your head and they wrong in theirs, but it really doesn't matter, as long as you all know who's talking about what. :wink:


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,
Would any local froggers be interested in sharing a table with me at the sacramento reptile expo? It's a big show, and tables are 275 each (but that gets you both days). If we got 2 or more people interested in sharing a table it shouldn't be to bad at all. It would also be alot of fun . It's a long way of (September 9th and 10th) but they said to send in the application now to get on a waiting list. Soo, any takers?
http://upscalereptiles.com/sacramento_info.html
http://upscalereptiles.com/Sacramento_Packet.pdf


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

So, anyone want to take charge for a July meeting?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Hey Jordan, I'm just courious what will you be selling at your table in Sac.?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Frogs, bugs, some nice tanks (set-up and dart ready), and dry goods I think.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Excellent. Are the tanks of your own design and fabrication? Obviously the scaping will be done by you.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I was planning on buying the aquariums and making custom tops (plus whatever other changes need to be made). If you (or anyone else) is interested in a custom order let me know and i'll see what I can do, I wouldn't mind making a few custom designed and fabricated ones. 

Jordan


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I'm good for tanks now. I'm working on a XL exoterra I got at 6th Ave. Aquarium for $89. 
If you don't have a place in mind yet, both 6th Ave. and Aquatic central have good 10 gallon prices.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Remodels done. Lets set a date. My house. Saturday would work best for me. What works for everyone else?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Wahoo! Way to go Chuck! 

My only open weekends are:

July 15/16 or July 29/30...


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Ahh chuck beet me to it :evil: Well anyways chuck i can do it too if you dont want to, i was just waiting for jordans response to see if it was cool with him.
I can come only on the 22nd 23rd 29th or 30th.

I can still have it at my place if you want


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

Barring any unexpected events I would love to make it anytime this month, on the weekend.

Brian


----------



## LMUdartfrogger (Oct 19, 2004)

Well,

I'm from Sacramento, but if the date works out, I'd love to come. I haven't met many froggers in the Northern California area yet, so it would be a great opportunity.

Jordan,

If you decide to have a table at the Reptile Show, I would definately be there! Hopefully you'll be there. John Gibleau was there a few years ago, so you might want to hit him up.

Later!


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

We can't have a meeting on the weekend of NWFF cause some of us are going to out of state then.

Danny


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Hmph what ever happened? Did we have a meeting?

Can we set a new date for july?


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*maybe Aug?*

Maybe we could meet the first week of August?


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

any updates??


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

I would also be interested in attending... depending on location.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Last time I talked to Chuck he was going to check dates out, so have faith . On another note, are any of you going to NWFF? If any of you are and could pick up a frog for me I would be grateful!

Jordan


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sorry for the delay everyone. How about Saturday August 12 from 2PM until whenever. I'll have a few things to eat and everyones welcome but please RSVP so I have an idea of how much food and drinks to get - [email protected]. Thanks. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Argh, I'm gone for most of the 12-20th.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

As far as I can tell I shoul able able to make it.

Danny


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Pencil me in. I should be able to come.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Well I may not make it to this one but I still refuse to let this thread die ! So, bump and lets see who _can_ make it.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I can not make it. What if we make it before the 8th of august :wink:


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sorry guys the dates set. Its the only one that works for me. Looks like it'll just be a small group. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll be there. Anyone else want to carpool from Sacramento?

Bev


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I would like to but i cant :x


----------



## LMUdartfrogger (Oct 19, 2004)

Dang! Can't make it that weekend! 

Mother's BDay, and we'll be out of town. Oh well, hopefully I can meet you all at the next one!

Have fun,

Harry


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

C'mon folks! We have a meeting next weekend, and Chuck has been kind enough to host. Lets give him an accurate headcount. 

Who all can make it, and does anyone have anything to bring??

I'm looking forward to seeing all of you there!

Jeremy


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*meeting*

Hey everybody,

I am going to try really hard to make it. I have a bunch of luecs and a few azureus (posted this morning in the classifieds) if anyone is interested I can bring them. 

Brian


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Come on guys let me know who's coming. I'll also have some extra tanks available for those interested. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

To those of you who read frognet and have read the "Frognet R.I.P." thread, I fear we are close to reaching that point with our local frog group. We have such an amazingly diverse group of froggers in Northern California, from the people who started the hobby to people just starting in the hobby. There is so much to learn from each other no matter what your experience level is.

And yet, despite this great resource there is only a small group of dedicated hobbyists around here who actually take advantage of this. Look at the M.A.D. frog groups, they routinely get 25+ people at a meeting. If we get 6-8 people that's a serious accomplishment. I have hosted the last 3 meetings because I didn't want to see this die, and John hosted the one's before that, Chuck is hosting this one. Chuck had an hour and a half drive easily there and back to my house, and yet he still took the time to come to each meeting. 

Guys, we are really trying to get a group of Nor-Cal froggers off the ground but if no one wants to take advantage of this then the few of us who always put these on or show up to them might as well just do them privately. It's a lot of hassle to invite a group of people into your home who you don't know and even more of one when you don't even know how many people to plan for, at least show the courtesy of RSVPing! Check out the new england frog group (http://newenglandfrogs.org/), if we got enough people together it would certainly be feasible to put something like that together. There are a *lot* of froggers in this area, so do you want this great resource or not? Thoughts, input, anyone? Let's get a discussion going here. 

Jordan


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I sure enjoy your enthusiasm Jordan!

I think you are absolutely right about the tremendous resource we have available in regards to our local frogger meetings, and I whole heartedly support the notion of regular meetings.

I also understand how life can get hectic, and those summer time schedules seems to fill up weeks in advance... I'm sure more people would LIKE to attend, but find themselves otherwise committed.

That said, you can count on me to make the frogger meetings a priority. 

For those of you that are new to the hobby, I would strongly encourage you to attend a meeting. The chance to converse with advanced froggers about husbandry and care or just rattle off questions as they pop into your heads is a golden opportunity.

For the more experienced froggers, your knowledge and insight is invaluable. Real world experience is priceless and it would be a shame not to share it. Besides, none of us knows EVERYTHING. We'll all benefit from regular meetings, and plus they're fun! 

I've only met a handful of folks, but I would encourage any local frogger to make use of this networking opportunity, meet some GOOD people with a common interest, maybe learn something new, maybe sell some frogs, maybe buy some frogs, but most importantly... spend a little time talking frogs with someone who actually CARES about frogs! Yes, that would exclude my wife...

Bottom line - Come out and support your hobby and have some fun all at the same time!

Looking forward to meeting some new faces this weekend!

Jeremy


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

I would be all for attending some meetings. The problem for me is location more than anything. :?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

sierraaquarium said:


> I would be all for attending some meetings. The problem for me is location more than anything. :?


You're right... that is a long haul. California really is a huge state. It's almost impossible to find a location that would be convenient to everyone. But if you offer to host a meeting you can pick the location!

Will we see you this weekend?


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

This weekend is a no for me (hubby's birthday), however I will be at the reptile show in Sacramento next month. 
I wouldn't mind hosting something in Reno in the future. :wink:


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll be there (as I mentioned above), and bringing my DH. I can bring clippings of the following (free to a good home). Let me know if you're interested. First come, first served where limited.

Streptocarpella 'Concord Blue' (gets big)
Begonia 'Mignight Twist' (gets big)
Peperomia metallica 'Columbiana'
Pilea glauca
(pics of above at http://www.cloudjungle.com)

Ledebouria socialis (available at T & C Terrariums)


Bev


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

OneSmallFrog said:


> I'll be there and I can bring clippings of the following (free to a good home).
> Bev


Nice! I'm putting together a couple new tanks and would love to try any one of those.

I can bring some "Pilea involcata" (at least that's what I THINK it is....)cuttings if anyone is interested as well.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Well I think that part of the problem may be communication. People aren't always checking this thread, or DendroBoard for that matter. Because of that I have set up a yahoo mailing list group for us, that way we can communicate directly over email. So here's the deal: anyone is welcome to join it, whether or not you live in NorCal. The point of moving it to a mailing list format is that this way we can plan meetings, events, sell/trade frogs locally, talk frogs, whatever else we feel like. It even gives us the ability to post pictures, run polls, and have a *calender* to schedule events on! I think that this will definately help all of us stay in touch better. So, check it out. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/norcaldendro/

Jeremy or Chuck if I am forgetting anything throw it out there! I really hope that everyone who has posted in this thread will join up, and I would also encourage you all to invite any other local froggers or prospective froggers to join! This could really turn out great, so join up and lets move from there! What do you guys think?

Jordan


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

If you do host I'll try and make it up for a weekend. Sounds like fun. 

Best,

Chuck



sierraaquarium said:


> I wouldn't mind hosting something in Reno in the future. :wink:


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

So how did it go??


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Great meeting!! 

Thanks for hosting Chuck, the brownies were soooo good. It's always a treat to see your ever changing collection of animals. And thanks to Bev for the cuttings! Brian, it was great to see you again and thanks for bringing your frogs and prints. For those that don't know, Brian is a tremendously talented photographer with an outstanding collection of prints for sale. It was a please meeting all the others that attended.

Thanks again for hosting Chuck!

Jeremy


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Nice seeing you again Chuck, even if it was a day late.


Danny


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Well I had a great time. But once again not enough time; you host and there just isn't enough time to really visit with everyone. I was also really surprised that NO ONE asked for cuttings from the greenhouse - what's wrong with you people ; >. I expect it to be different next time. 

So when should be do it again? I'm willing to host again but it'll have to be after Thanksgiving when my Saturday's are free of soccer again. Sorry but I love to play soccer. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

P.S. Jordan update the title for the next meeting. Thanks. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Got it Chuck, thanks !


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

chuckpowell said:


> So when should be do it again? I'm willing to host again but it'll have to be after Thanksgiving when my Saturday's are free of soccer again. Sorry but I love to play soccer.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


First off, thank you very much Chuck for hosting the last one! It's great to see the group heading to a few other people's houses... 

After Thanksgiving would be great, what dates would work best for you Chuck? That gives us all three-four months to mark our calenders and make sure we don't have any conflicting events (like me this time). 

Finally, be sure to stop by the Sacramento Reptile show on September 9th-10th! I'll be sharing a table there with East Bay Vivarium, but as of now i'll only be there on the 9th. I should have some tanks, bugs, plants, and of course frogs ! I'll get a final list of things i'm bringing as the time gets closer. Any requests? 

Jordan


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

Jordan B said:


> Any requests?
> 
> Jordan


Just make sure to bring the one for me! :wink: I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey everyone in my area!
I have 2 adult azureus and 2 adult golden mantellas to sell by this friday. I am moving away to university and my buyer has fallen through. For more info check out the for sale section
sorry to post this here but I need to get rid of these quick!
thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

who all is going to the show in sac? i will be going on sunday to get some supplies, hopefully an enclosure and a few cultures of flies and stuff


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm planning to hit the show on Saturday, hopefully in the am. Who else is going??


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

*For sale at the Sacramento Show September 9th*



JL-Exotics said:


> I'm planning to hit the show on Saturday, hopefully in the am. Who else is going??


I'll be there... :lol: Here is my list so far:

3 Juvenile D. Tinctorius "Surinam Cobalt"

1 Shepherds Island Pumilio Adult (Believed male, I can never catch them both calling at the same time and they look identicle)

1.3 D. Ventrimaculatus This is my aproximately 2.5 year old breeding group of ventrimaculatus, they are *quite* prolific breeders! Included with them is there tank, a 15 gallon invert with an FCA front and compact fluorescent (look for pics in the "Viv's gone Wild" thread). These were sold but the deal fell through, so snatch 'em up fast while you still can (or before Jeremy does)!

I will possibly have 1 male "Orange and Green" Pumilio for sale as well, presale only!!!

That's the frog department, other than frogs I will have 3 complete vivarium setups (2 10's and a 2.5 gallon froglet viv) with everything you need, 22 springtail cultures (most of which are TRUE tropical springtails), some fruit flies, broms, plant mounts, etc. Talk to me if you want to reserve anything. I will only be there on the 9th, but if you arrange a sale with me and can only meet there on Sunday I'll leave it at East Bay Vivarium for you to pick up. Anyone interested in a unofficial meeting on Saturday at the show?

Jordan


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, who's going to the show? PM me if you want any frogs to be held for you...


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

If we need a host for our 5th meeting i would like to hold one in Davis, CA maybe at a conference hall at UCD or at my house. If anyone is interested in that let me know. Maybe some suggestions about a good date so we could organize a meeting with more than 4 people. 

I wonder if it would be smart to collect phone numbers. That way I or another host could call the night before and see who can make it and if not enough people are able to come, cancel and reschedule it? Any ideas on this?

James


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll be at the show bright and early Saturday. Looking forward to meeting Jordan and Erin and anyone else with frogs. Hopefully I'll resist the temptation to buy any frogs.

A meeting in Davis would be great.

Bev


----------



## sierraaquarium (Mar 4, 2006)

So how was the Sac show?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The show was great, lots of vendors (including 2 other dart frog people). I sold almost everything I brought, and met a few new people. Jeremy and Chuck, it was good to see you guys. Good luck with the auro's Jeremy! I didn't see you there Bev, did you end up going? 

Jordan


----------



## joker555 (Jan 8, 2005)

*San Jose Reptile Show*

Anyone going to the upcoming San Jose reptile show on november 11? Out of the local shows I have only ever been to the sacramento show, so I'm wondering how this one will stack up against it.


-Dustin


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I will probably be there, but most likely not vending this time. It's a pretty small show so don't expect to be blown away by anything there.


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*San Jose Show*

Hello,

Anyone interested in splitting a table with me at the San Jose Show? I have a bunch of frogs that I would like to sell along with some pictures. Let me know.

Brian


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

NEW MEETING - DECEMBER 9, 2-7 PM
We'll I figured it was time to plan another meeting. So here you go. Please RSVP and bring lots of stuff to trade and sell. We'll also start making plants for Frog Day 2008. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

I am so there!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm in too! Let me know if there is anything I can bring...

Thanks for hosting again Chuck!!

Jeremy


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Chuck, Are you near any of the Caltrain stations?
Thanks.


----------



## joker555 (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Brian and Jordan, either one of you end up going to the San jose show? It had more vendors than the Sacramento show. Unfortunantly no plants  Also it seemed there were barely any madagascar herps for sale, which is sad. Lots of cool hardgoods though.

*edit*
Forgot to add I will be there too, Chuck. 

-Dustin


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, I would love to come to this. Saturday the 9th sounds great. 

I just have one question: Where is the location of this convention. I searched around this thread but couldn't find it. Somewhere in San Jose I presume, as Chuck is hosting? Thanks, and I look forward to meeting you guys in person.

Cheers.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

The convention is in San Jose 180 park Ave. Today.

This thread is actually to be a meeting announcement for the next local group meeting being hosted at Chuck Powells house Dec. 7th.

If you go to the convention look for Infrogneato (no banner) for nice Dendros.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been here in a while. The local Caltrain station is Capital (http://www.caltrain.com/timetable.html) and we could probably find someone to pick you up there and bring you here. 

Less than a month to go. If people need directions contact me at [email protected]. 

I heard the San Jose show stunk. Not worth the time or trouble. Therefore, I'm going out to play soccer. You guys have fun. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## joker555 (Jan 8, 2005)

I went to the Saturday so I could see everything for sale before the crowds bought them.
Matthew, are you from Enfrogneato? They had some pretty nice setups and frogs for sale. I bought a bag of pillow moss from them, really nice. 

-Dustin


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

No. That guy's from Orange county.
We did by some nice frogs from him though.
3 Leucs, 1 azureus, and 1 imitator.
Best looking frogs at that show and best prices.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Additionally would anyone attending Chucks open house have a red D. galactonotus for sale. There is a preference on age or sex.
I will actuallty be working during the meeting ( company move) but, my friend Mike who attend one of Jordan's OH was interested in the above mentioned frog.
Thanks

Chuck, Thanks for the station info.


----------



## Tookay (Jul 20, 2006)

chuckpowell said:


> NEW MEETING - DECEMBER 9, 2-7 PM
> We'll I figured it was time to plan another meeting. So here you go. Please RSVP and bring lots of stuff to trade and sell. We'll also start making plants for Frog Day 2008.


Hey Chuck, (et. al.)

I just saw this thread for the first time and am interested in attending the meeting if I can. I just started sifting through the 15 pages and haven't found the location yet. Perhaps someone can shortcut my search. In the mean-time I will keep sifting.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Its tomorrow. If anyone need directions pm me. Hopefully we'll have a good turnout. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## aneides (Apr 12, 2005)

*See you soon*

Hey everybody,

Jordan and I are coming down from SF, see you guys in a few hours.

Brian


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

It was a great meeting! Thank you Chuck for hosting it. It was very nice to meet everyone. I really learned a lot today. 
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

*Count Me In!*

I missed the December 9 meeting by a couple of weeks. When is the next one scheduled for?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Next Meeting - March 10, 1-6 PM, BBQ. Please RSVP to Chuck at [email protected]. We'll be discussing the next meeting and Frog Day 2008. Hope to see you all here. 

Jordan if would change the subject that would be appreciated. 

Best,

Chuck
http://www.frogday.org/adg


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Chuck, 

I plan on making it, but I can't gurantee that there won't be a work/social life conflict with this. you wouldn't happen to have an extra female uroplatus phantasticus would you?

Thanks
Danny


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I hope you can make it out Danny. Not many people have said they'd be able to come yet. And sorry no extra Uroplatus phantasticus of any kind. In fact I wouldn't mind find a few cheap ones myself. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Greetings All,

Well of course the 10th is a production day for me so I'll be working. If the meeting is running to 6pm I may be able to attend the last hour depending on how my day goes. 

John


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Yeah I am kinda upset that I didn't pick up 1.2 instead of 1.1, especially at $90 a shot. Also just to throw it out there, 

1.0 phelsuma lineata lineata
0.1 phelsuma laticauda laticauda (maybe)
0.1 phelsuma quadoccelatus quadoccelatus
0.1 phelsuma dubia

If anyone has these or a reliable source, please PM me,
Danny


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Let's bump this thread back to the top . Sorry i've been absent lately, between being sick for a while and exams i've had my hands full. I might be able to make it to this one though, will let you know for sure later in the week Chuck. Talk to you soon,
Jordan


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I couldn't find if this was already mentioned, but will there be frogs/supplies available at the meeting on the 10th, or is it just a get together?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Raymond,

Frogs probably, there always has been in the past. Supplies - not likely, but possible. Plants - very likely. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Chuck,

Thanks for the information. Sounds like it should be a good time. I'll try to make it down, I'm still talking with some other local froggers to see if we can arrange a carpool or something. 

Regards,
Raymond


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Greetings All,

Anyone coming have a male Man Creek/Almirante/"farm raised" reddish bodied with bluish and or grayish leg pumilio. How about a male Alex Sens imitator?

Thanks,

John


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey i was wondering if anyone is coming with Leaucs or Tincs?? Thanks guys.
-Jon Wayne Po


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Would anybody be interested in some probable female (I'm almost 100% sure they are female) D. pumilio 'cristobals'. If anyone is, if I'm able to make it down, I could possibly bring them along. 

Thanks, 
Raymond

Edit: Never mind, I've decided to hold onto them. Thanks.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Raymond said:


> Would anybody be interested in some probable female (I'm almost 100% sure they are female) D. pumilio 'cristobals'. If anyone is, if I'm able to make it down, I could possibly bring them along.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raymond


Hmmm... I may be interested. Can you shoot me some pictures? You can email me at [email protected]

Otherwise, I don't have much to bring to this meeting frogwise...

Thanks Raymond,

Jeremy


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I am hoping to make it up with Raymond, and if anyone is interested i have D. ventrimaculatus availible. I am really looking forward to meeting all of you!

Thanks for holding the meeting Chuck!


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Jeremy, email sent.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Is there anyone going up from San Francisco who I can hitch a ride up with? Thanks!

Jordan


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

If anyone wants a start springtail culture, bring a container and we'll get you set up. Thanks go to Josh for supplying the springtails. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Anyone have a male almirante or male Alex Sens imitator? Anyone bringing frogs?

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I have a couple imitators from Josh, but they are young and unsexed and I don't know what line they are (or do I care). Your welcome to one or both if you need them John. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, to my dissapointment I will not be able to make it, I am working this evening. Maybe next time.


----------



## idyikiter (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi there ! New here from near Sacramento. I haven't even set up my first viv yet but Ive been reading about it religiously for about 3 weeks now. If anyone can point me in the direction of somewhere near here to go for supplies, info, possibly frogs themselves that would be nice. Thanks  Looks like I just missed your last meeting.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

*Meeting June 17th*

Hi All,
I am setting up a meeting/tour for Sunday the 17th of June. We will tour at least three orchid greenhouses, and have a meeting area at the last stop. I was hoping to have people meet at the first location around 10 AM and thought we could do some sort of lunch at the last stop. The lunch thing is still a work in progress, any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated. I will post links to maps etc as we get closer to the date. I hope this date works for most people.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Bueller....Bueller....Bueller...


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Josh,

Thanks for offering to host! I wish I could make the meeting, but I'll be traveling that week...

I'm wondering if hosting the meeting on Father's day might be keeping people from chiming in to RSVP???

You might want to post the details on the NCDS - 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/norcaldendro/

I think there are some locals on that group that don't frequent this board.

Thanks Josh,

Jeremy


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Fathers day would be all bad for me too, I suggest maybe the following weekend.

Josh - I think I talked to you about finding those CA tigers, sorry it never happened i went out about 4 times and Never saw one, no eggs, no larvae, we definitely need good rains in order to keep 

JL - I got eggs from my Brevis and my temporalis how are yours doing?

Danny


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All,
I am rescheduling the tour for the 22nd of July. I hope that works for more people. 
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Joshchan said:


> Hi All,
> I am rescheduling the tour for the 22nd of July. I hope that works for more people.
> Thanks,
> Josh


Excellent. I will probably be able to make it down now. 

Will anyone have any frogs available?


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

*Meeting July 22nd*

Hi All,
Just a reminder, I will be hosting a tour of my greenhouse and a few others next Sunday. We will gather at my greenhouse at 10:00 AM on July 22nd. I will give the nickel tour and then we will caravan over to Pacifica. I have a few friends that have been kind enough to open their greenhouses to us. There will be plants for sale at, at least one location. There should be a space at the last stop where we can do a small "meeting". I hope this date works for people and many of you are able to come. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions, please let me know.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

What is you exact location for the start of this meeting, I would love to come. I should also have some Rhacophorus promianus and appendiculatus, Megophrys Nasuta, 1.2 proven Rhampholeon Temporalis, 1.3 proven rhampholeon Brevicaudatus. IF you are intrested please contact me before hand.


Danny


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

sweet. I might be able to make it with the new date. Will any one be selling any PDFs?? I have a 1.5 yr old green and black aurutas for sale and 2 vents that are 7 months old. They were sold to me as a possible pair but I have not heard any calling or seen any eggs yet.
-Jon


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All,
I saved a map on Google maps. I will try to post the link here.
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=111695363429230184906.0004355ffdd9a1cede4a7
Please let me know if that works or not.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice! An excuse to head down the coast. I love HMB. Looking forward to seeing you fellow NorCalers there.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All,
Just a reminder, 10:00 am at Half Moon Bay Orchids. I will have a few little refreshments so feel free to come a little earlier if you want. It should be a fun time. I hope everyone can come .
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

*Thank you*

Hi All,
Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who came today. I had a great time. Anyone who was not able to make it today, please let me know if you would like to come visit some Sunday. 
Thanks again,
Josh


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Just a quick note to thank Josh for hosting the NCF gathering yesterday. Touring the greenhouses was an inspired idea, and I just canNOT stop smiling    ! Incredible collections! It was such a fun morning/afternoon, and the generosity of all the greenhouse guys has kicked my next few viv projects (actually, my collection in general!) up several notches!!!! Definitely a day well spent.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

sooo...when is the next meeting :lol: .
-Jon


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

How do people feel about October 7 or 14 at my house. What works for everyone?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

i like oct 7th


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

*Meeting*

I need a male Cayo Aqua pumilio. Please let me know if you have available and the price .

Thanks,

Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

OK, October 7th, 2PM till we all go home. Monday's a holiday so I'm not worrying about it. My house. Contact me at [email protected] if you need the address and (or) directions. Bring stuff to trade or give away - I will. If anyone is interested in purchasing Malayasian frogs let me know. 

Best,

Chuck








_Rhacophorus promianus_









_Rhacophorus pardalis_


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

*Meeting Available/wanted*

Wanted:

- Male Cayo Aqua pumilio
- Males Quinquivittatus (Todd Kelly's line). can exchange female for male
- Male yellow fantasticus
- recticulatus
- female or pair azureus.

Available:

- 4x55W power compact light, new or mint condition. You can turn on 2 or 4 lights
- Protein skimmer, water pump (new and used) for reef tank.
- Moonlight for reef tank.
- Metal Halide 1x175w and 2x175w with new bulbs. Used bulbs for free if you buy the sets.
- Javamoss

Please email to me at [email protected] as I don't read PM often.

Robert


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Is anyone gonna be selling mancreeks, retics, or castis?
-Jon


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

I will try and be at this one. Thanks for hosting Chuck.

Danny


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for hosting again Chuck. I'll do my best to make it but I can't say for sure as of now. I'll be at the Sacramento show saturday though for sure, if any of you guys are going. 

Oh, and cool frogs Chuck!


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I will be going to the meeting on Sun. Who is going  ?
-Jon


----------



## laichui (Jun 26, 2007)

October 7 sounds awesome.

What time will this start and end?

Thanks


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there  !


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Arghh I have a wedding to attend... :lol: I would rather go talk frogs but oh well. I was thinking I can hold the next one, just putting the idea out there.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the way James thinks. 
-Jon


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Chuck,

Thanks for hosting! What a great collection of animals, and that greenhouse of yours is pretty sweet! I want it bad :evil: (OK, that, or one like it)! However, I do thank you *VERY* much for all of the great cuttings!!! I, or rather "we" scored big!

Danny - all that driftwood was also a total score, so thanks for that too  !

Until next time...


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Many thanks to Chuck for hosting. It was a great time.
Thanks again,
Josh


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

*Meeting*

Chuck, thank you for hosting. It was nice to meet you all.

Robert.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

It was nice meeting y'all, definitely had a good time. Chuck please get those ant mantids up to adults ASAP so they can get spread around a little bit.

Danny


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for hosting Chuck.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry I missed it guys, but I ended up having to work that day... . Thanks for hosting though Chuck!

Jordan


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

i know it should read, but when are getting toghether again?? i knwo it says im from guatemala, but im at bakersfield right now, so ill love to get in touch and also get me more frogs.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

New meeting - Saturday January 12 2 PM. Including a going to college party for Danny. Good luck Danny. I hope to see you all there.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

*San Jose Upscale Reptile Show - This Weekend Nov 3/4!*

Hey folks,

Just wanted to send out a reminder that the last big reptile show of the year (bay area) is this weekend at the San Jose Convention Center (South hall). Here's a link to the official Upscale website with details: 
http://www.upscalereptiles.com

I'll have a table there, so stop by and say hello if you can make it. 

Hope to you you all there!

Jeremy


----------



## SurvivorSteph (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: San Jose Upscale Reptile Show - This Weekend Nov 3/4!*



JL-Exotics said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Just wanted to send out a reminder that the last big reptile show of the year (bay area) is this weekend at the San Jose Convention Center (South hall). Here's a link to the official Upscale website with details:
> http://www.upscalereptiles.com
> ...


I'll be there... with LOTS of questions!


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey I have a bunch of tanks I need to get rid of about 
6-10g
20g vert 
29g tall

all are cleaned and sterile. 20g vert has an acrylic insert though not the greatest. 

uMake me an offer on some or all. Local Pick-up only

thanks
Danny


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

*Happy Holidays!*

Just you all a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Happy Holidays,

Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

A week from Saturday is our next meeting. My house - if you need directions contact me - [email protected] Bring excess animals, plants, tanks, pictures, whatever and we'll all sit around having a great time. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Sounds great. I would love to make it. Does anyone going to Chuck's have a tinc. Powder Blue female available for sale or possible trades?


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I will be there . I will probably have a frog or two up for grabs. Maybe some plant cuttings. If anyone wants anything in particular, let me know so I can bring it if I have it. 
Josh


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

*Meeting*

I will be there. I need:
- a male cristobal pumilio. 
- a female escudo pumilio.
- male quinquevittatus (Todd Kelly's line).
- female fantasticus - 

Please let me know if you have them available.

Robert.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

I have two 16-17 month old unsexed Reginas available if anyone is interested. Make me an offer, and I could probably make it down. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=35272


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Will anyone be interested in a trio of leucs that are 5-6 months olds? They are pumilio.com line. I will probably be able to make it down. They are in a 15H tank, which I am also trying to sell. I can give you everything for about 200. Shoot me a PM if your interested and to shoot you pictures.
-JOn


----------



## Stavros (Apr 9, 2007)

Im going to the meet on Jan 12th. I have a male golddust basti that id like to trade for some tincs of fair trade value.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

will anyone have any sort of thumb froglets for sale...?


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a Panguana lamasi if you would like it.
Josh


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

how much?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

so where when and whats going to be happening at this meeting?

Is it like the round table meeting where everyone sits around a table?  

Or is it more casual with everyone with some frogs to show and people are talking?

I would need to explain exactly what this is to my dad if he is to take me, because I am only 14 and cant drive yet.

I am in Davis, right next to Sac.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

It's just a casual get together. You can meet new people, trade stuff, buy stuff, sell stuff, and learn stuff. No formal presentation or lectures, unless you can get chuck to show off his gecko collection.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Marinfire,
Free. Does anyone need springs? My big culture is booming right now and could seed several. I will try to bring a few cuttings also.
Josh


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

ok sold lol...
JL-ex
ive been talking to u about those gl lamsi probably pair...you think you could bring those?
thanks
chris


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

will do!

I have azureus, leucs, and auratus available as well... and a proven pair of GL-lamasi and a possible pair of intermedius if anybody else is interested I can bring them along.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I could use springs.


----------



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

*get together*

Sounds like you everyone is pretty tight, is this meeting available to newcomers? I don't want to poop anyones party.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Everyone is welcome! Just show up, shake a few hands, and you'll be part of the crowd.

That is... assuming you can survive the initiation ceremony and ritualistic hazing!


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Jeremy... you're not supposed to tell em before they get there .
Josh


----------



## darkpilatus (May 25, 2006)

lol Im a big guy I can handle it lol


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I could use some leaf litter if anyone has some to sell?


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

i have a magnolia tree outside that has droped alot of leafs if you want some i could get u some for free but you would need to boil them etc...


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Are they from a rural area? I want to aviod any possible pesticides or car exhaust residues. thanks.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Greetings All,

I'm going to try and make this one. Part of a New Year's resolution type thing.

I have a proven trio of std imi's, a group of 4 subadult-adult unsexed imi's and 4 adult unsexed intermedius available. I'd love to trade something for a male std. fant, male Man Creek, male quinq. or maybe something else.

I'm thinking about moving a single Leptodactylus laticeps as I can't ever find more. Anyone have something weird to trade?

Anyone have cuttings to trade? Mine would be from frog tanks so you'll have to clean them.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

yes they are


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Then yes please.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

The Leptodactylus is spoken for. Anyone interested in imi's?

Anyone have "pet" bugs for sale/trade?


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a few viatnamese walking sticks if anyone is interested. PM me


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

*Male Cristobal*

I need a male San Cristobal pumilio. Please let me know if you get one.

thanks,

Robert.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

does anyone have any free cuttings they want to get rid of? my new tank would sure love em


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Is anyone selling fantasticus or pumilios? Thanks.
-Jon


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Of course everyone knows I get 10% of any trades, sales, deals, etc. for hosting ; >. Right? Right!

Just a couple more days - see you all then. Looks like we'll have a big crowd.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok everyone, we have to give Chuck 10% of all frogs. Is that a whole leg or just an arm .
Josh


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh yeah, I will be bringing various plants for people to chop on. Nothing real exotic, but they will do well in vivs. 
Josh


----------



## hhimmel (Aug 25, 2007)

Im new to the group, Hal Himmel. I will be there on sat. Very excited to meet froggers and check out some cool stuff, and stories.
Hal


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Yes and I'll take all the part and make some really exotic frogs - frankenfrogs. 

Best,

Chuck



Joshchan said:


> Ok everyone, we have to give Chuck 10% of all frogs. Is that a whole leg or just an arm .
> Josh


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

does anyone have some directions to where it is, I live in Davis and need to get more info if I am to convince my mom to let me go.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Anyone have some butterworts or sundews to catch stray flies?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Yes, both, but especially butterworts. I'm not sure how many flies they'll catch, but they'll be some if I get around to potting them up this afternoon. 

Best,

Chuck



tikifrog said:


> Anyone have some butterworts or sundews to catch stray flies?


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Chuck!!! Had a great time, you're a great host, and it was really nice seeing so many NorCal folks!!!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Chuck. Seems a good time was had by all.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

*Meeting*

Thanks Chuck. I had a great time. It was nice to meet you all.

Robert.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks chuck i had a great time and met alot of good people who can help me out


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Chuck,

Thanks for hosting yet again. It was a pretty good turn out. It's nice to meet local people, sell/trade frogs and stuff.

The mantids and jumping spider are doing well too!

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Big orchid show this weekend in SF. I'll be up there Sunday helping josh with his table. Drop by if you'll be there. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

where abouts? and what time?


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All,
Thanks for the plug Chuck . The show is at Fort Mason, and runs Friday through Sunday. My neighbor is Ecuagenera, they have neat stuff from Ecuador. Overall, lots of goodies for vivs. Come early to get the best selection. Of course I don't have any cool viv plants, but a lot of vendors do.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Ahemmm, anyone interested in hosting our next meeting later this month (actual date TBD)??

We had a great turn-out at our last meeting, hope to see you all again soon!

Jeremy


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi All,
Hopefully I will be able to make it this time .
Josh


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi just introducing myself.

I just got my frogs about ten days ago (all are thriving I'm happy to say). Anyway, I'm in the vicinity of Sacramento and I'd love to meet people in the area. I hope I'm able to attend when you all meet again and hoping newcomers are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Attention Nor-Cal Froggers! *(Next meeting April 27!!!)**

Hey Folks,

Chuck has been generous enough to open his home for another frogger meeting on April 27th starting at 2pm. We had a fantastic turn-out at the last meeting and hopefully we'll have just as good a meeting later this month. Feel free to bring frogs, plants, suppies, and anything else to sell or trade. 

If anyone needs direction feel free to email me at: [email protected]

Also, if anyone has any of the following please let me know:

Male - Tinctorius 'Regina'
Male - Blue-legged vents (2 or 3)
Male - Tinctorius 'Citronella' (no-spot)
Male - Intermedius (2-3)
Female - pumilio - Basti (red)
Female - pumilio - Chiriqui river

I know Chuck is currently looking for a male Bastimentos pumilio (orange preferred) as well. 

If anybody else is looking for specifics feel free to chime in!

Hope to see everyone there!

Jeremy


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I'm just back from southern California and was able to bring back a bunch of half-grown _Allobates femoralis_ for the meeting this coming Sunday. They are $30 each, or 4/$100. If your interested reserve them now. 

I also have a bunch of small slant top tanks - probably 2 gallons or there about. They are $25 each. Also a couple larger custom, front slider tanks for $100 each (what I paid for them). 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd like to get a starter culture of springtails (preferably temperate) if anyone has any for sale. I was going to send away for them, but since I'm going to meet you all..........


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I can bring some springtail cultures. Anything else people are looking for???


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, two of everything :wink: 

I should change my user name to Noah? (or learn to control myself!) :wink: 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Is there anything I should bring to the meet? I have nothing to sell/trade/etc, I'm too new, but I hate to come empty handed.

Snacks/treats? One of my other hobbies is competitive cooking ...


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I need:
- Male Cristobal pumilios
- Female Colon pumilio
- Male Quinquevittatus (Todd Kelly's line)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Luckies.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Luckies.


Come on up  !

Anyone have a girl nominant fant?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Where is chucks house?


----------



## Nai87 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmm, I'd love to come check it out and meet you all. I've never been to a meet of any sort before, but I'm scheduled for work. I was hoping to look around and see what kind of different frogs will be there since I do not currently own any atm, and am keeping my options open. I wonder if I can possibly take work off......


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Nai87- were are you located?


----------



## Nai87 (Mar 12, 2008)

San Francisco


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Did anyone go to Chuck's?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup, there were around ten of us there.


----------



## Nai87 (Mar 12, 2008)

So how'd it turn out?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

It was nice, frog talk, some frogs for sale, others brought along to be sexed. Got to look through Chuck's collection. I bought a springtail culture. I stopped in Davis on the way home and bought a pair of intermedius and the next night they laid two eggs.

And...........I was given ten vent eggs, on seven of them I can now clearly see heads and tails,  

So for me, it was a great day!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey I hope it's appropriate to post this on here but if any locals are interested I have the following for sale:
2.2.0 Proven ventrimaculatus
2.1.0 Proven SI tricolors
1.1.0 Proven Darklands
Some nabors imitators

I also have tanks for these frogs,lots of miscellaneous supplies, and tropical plants

I would be willing to drive and meet people as well.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

where are you located?


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Same town as you


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

how much for 1 or 2 imis?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I have tanks for sale. Please send me an email [email protected] if interested.

tanks 24(L)x11 1/4(width) x 17 (H). Tanks are drilled for bottom drain, top drill for misting 
ventilation. 1/4" thick glass. 4 tanks will be fit perfectly on the chrome shelve (48" but actually 45" ) 

I also have tanks 24(L)x12 (width) x 17 (H) which fit on the top 48" shelve.

Tanks are $240 for 8. Sorry, I don't sell tank indivually.


----------



## boyaminalnurse (May 7, 2008)

I am in the Fresno area. Does anyone know of any froggers in my area. I would like to start meeting with people around here. I am new to the hobby, but have been a veterinary technician for 14 years and interested in frogs for the past 6 or 7 years. I finally jumpped in and now would like to meet up with some people see their setups, get ideas and meet people interested in the same things as me. If you could let me know. 
email [email protected] (notice the m and n are backwards in aMiNal, its on purpose). 
or shoot me a message on here. Thanks all. 

Marshall Riddle, RVT


----------



## Nai87 (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone in the SF area that need some FF cultures? I got a lot extra made on May 5th, and May 20th. 
These are the flightless Melanogasters. $6/culture. Toss me a PM.

I'm using excelsior as a bottom layer so the coffee filters don't sink down overtime. The media is from Ed.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

is there going to be a july meeting at all? or early aug? im looking for some new frogs


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

No not July or August. Too busy. But if people would like to start suggesting dates for September I'll see what works. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

OK, since there's been such a large response we'll try for September 27, 2 PM till.... whenever. Please RSVP and if you have anything to sell or trade bring it along. See you then.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

i might have 2 oe 3 imis out of the water by then if anyone intrested...hopefully they will be ready by then


----------



## joshuabradley1 (Feb 21, 2008)

boyaminalnurse, there aren't many people in Fresno. I live in Hanford. Whitie's Pet's a year ago had between 15-30 frogs at a time in stock. Last time I went in about 2 weeks ago they only had about 5. Reptile Room keeps a few in at a time also. I have been in the hobby a while, but only have 1 leuc and 1 azureus.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

I need a 24x18x18 or 24x18x24 exo terra tank. I can trade 12x12x12 and 18x18x18 (or 18x18x24) exo terra tanks. All tanks are brand new.

Robert.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I would like to make as well.
I have a trio of possible female leucs for sale if anyone is intersted. All fat and sassy over two years old with no calling.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I learned yesterday the Petaluma show is that Saturday so why don't be put it back a week? How's October 4 work for everyone. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to make it on 10/4, I'm going to Reno to see Bill Engvall  

But choose the date that works for the most people and I'll come if I can.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

10/04 should be ok for me, and I have a few Tinc. 'Bakhuis Mountains' froglets, juvies & maybe even a sub-adult or two that I will bring if anyone is interested.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Tim F said:


> 10/04 should be ok for me, and I have a few Tinc. 'Bakhuis Mountains' froglets, juvies & maybe even a sub-adult or two that I will bring if anyone is interested.


What! Your selling some of your horde :shock:


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, otherwise I'll have to add another frog room :wink: .


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey chuck ill prob be able to come but also whats the petaluma show? i live really close to petaluma so id love to find out what it is...n where it is


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Due to time constrain, I have decided to cancel some of my breeding projects. The following tanks are available for trade/sell
-	12x12x12 Exo Terra (new in box)
-	12x12x18 Exo Terra (new in box)
-	18x18x24 Exo Terra (new in box)
-	24Lx16Wx19H rectangular tank. Bottom drilled for ½ bulkhead but never used. 
-	4x55W power compact light with dual switches. 
I am looking for standard recticulatus and male quinquevittatus.
Please contact me off the list at [email protected]


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sept. 27
Petaluma, CA
North Bay Herpetological Society Reptile Bazaar, Herzog Hall, Petaluma Fairgrounds, 175 Fairgrounds Dr. Info: (707) 337-5865

Best,

Chuck

Call and check the date cause I'm not positive.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I recently lost my Man Creek male so if someone has an extra male please bring it to the next meeting. Or is someone really needs a female contact me. 

Best,

Chuck

Remember its October 4, 2 PM; see you there.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

since we are only a few days away i just wanting to make sure oct 4th is still on and what frogs ppl are going to bring


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I still have 3 probable female leucs 2+ years old if someone was interested.
I believe TimF still would be willing to bring Bakuis for intested parties. Man they are beautiful froglets he has too.


----------



## jnaquin3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I live in San Francisco and have been working with darts for quite a while now. I would love to come to the meeting and meet the rest of you. I have quite a few frogs that I would like to pass along if anyone is interested.

1:1 Azureus nabors line. These guys breed all the time, they are about 3 years old.
Probable pair of Popa pumilio from SNDF. Were sold to me as pair but no eggs. 
Pair of yellow Rio/Cristo or whatever you want to call them from SNDF. Eggs but no froglets.
1 baby Cayo about 5 months old.
If someone is really interested you can probably talk me into selling a probable pair of man creeks and a very proven trio of Cayo de aguas.

I am moving in the next year so I figure it would be best to start thinning out the collection a little bit. I will see you guys on saturday if the meeting is still then.


----------



## jnaquin3 (Nov 15, 2005)

I just noticed that there is an RSVP. If I am to late that is no problem I can start coming to the next meetings. If I have made in time please let me know. Thanks everybody.

Mitchell


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

MIchael,

Your in time and your only the third to RSVP and I'm sure they'll be more than that attending. I ask for RSVP so I know how much soda to buy, brownies to make. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

aw cool how do I join? Im in Alamo


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Allyn,

Check here from time to time. The next meeting isn't scheduled, but will probably be late January/February, possibly April. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

awsome I didnt know any1 else had darts in the bay area where do meetings usually happen and what goes on?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Allyn,

Meetings are usually held at my house in San Jose and we usually schedule one here about every 3-4 months, sometimes more, sometimes less. There is also a northern California Yahoo Dendrobates group (I think its yahoo) you can join. Try contact Jeremy at J&L Exotics - I think he knows what to do to join better than i do. Jeremy's also a good source of frogs. 

There are anywhere from a half dozen to over 20 that show up for the meetings - just depends on who can make it. There are always plants available and usually frogs, probably always frogs, but i'm not sure. Also of late lots of exotic mantids. 

Lots of nice people to be sure. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

chuckpowell said:


> Also of late lots of exotic mantids.


Dang, I couldn't make it and I've been wanting a mantid. I would have been there, with cookies and money in hand 

Try not to make the next one the last week in January, I'm going to be in Oregon.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey everyone i missed the last meeting but im wondering when the next one is going to be? i got some Imitators i need to sell


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

How about January 17 for the next meeting at my house in San Jose?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I could probably make it then. I'll have to check my calendar when I get to work (it's just easier to keep track there  ).

Who's got what available? 

Deb


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm there.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Tim F said:


> I'm there.


Oh, there is my ride. See ya there.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will be there. 

Robert Nhan.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

chuckpowell said:


> How about January 17 for the next meeting at my house in San Jose?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


ill be there! ill have some cuttings and anyone need leaves again? ill also have 4 imitators for sale asking $50 or trades...


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

marinfire1 said:


> ill be there! ill have some cuttings and anyone need leaves again? ill also have 4 imitators for sale asking $50 or trades...


You need some Leucs Chris? 

I would like some leaves please.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I also have 1 orange lamasi froglet 2months ootw if anyone's interested for sale or trade.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

MattySF said:


> I also have 1 orange lamasi froglet 2months ootw if anyone's interested for sale or trade.


ill see what i can do for leaves not sure how many are going to be around since the rain but ill be able to get some.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I'm putting a request out for a friend.

Does anyone have a proven male d.Imitator nominant for sale?


----------



## rainforestproj (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi
Too bad you guys are so far north, there is a couple of us down south Too. 
Bruce


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

rainforestproj said:


> Hi
> Too bad you guys are so far north, there is a couple of us down south Too.
> Bruce


I believe more than a couple SCADS is down your way.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will bring uncommon pumilios and some exo terra tanks.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

One week to go. If everyone could RSVP so I get an idea of how many will be showing up I would appreciate it. If anyone need directions or has questions contact me privately at powell2 @ sbcglobal.net. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

i will be there


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Me too!

Deb


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Coming down


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

JL-Exotics will be there! We can bring some custom tanks, azureus, leucs, vittatus, lamasi, and auratus if anybody is interested.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

JL-Exotics will be there! We can bring some custom tanks, azureus, leucs, vittatus, lamasi, and auratus if anybody is interested.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I will be bringing some used coralife lighting fixtures I have and some fresh wingless fruitfly cultures. A few probable female Leucs and an orange lamasi froglets. For trades or sales.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I found a place that sells Tropical plants In Santa rosa. If you guys PM me ,With what you're looking for Ill call them, If they have it ill pick it up and bring you the receipt . Also it's a little out of my way but not much. carnivores plants 
Same deal pm Me with what you're looking for and ill see what I can do . Looking forward to meeting all of you .

Alan


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry for all the duplicate posts... stupid blackberry... wish I knew how to clean them up??

Nice find on the plants Alan, definately go check them out. Just be prepared for some sticker shock. It can be much more economical to order from some of the board sponsors and have them shipped sometimes, but I would encourage you to do a little comparison shopping so you have an idea of what fair market value is on the plants you're after. Regardless, finding a local source is always a bonus!



AJ50504 said:


> Well, I found a place that sells Tropical plants In Santa rosa. If you guys PM me ,With what you're looking for Ill call them, If they have it ill pick it up and bring you the receipt . Also it's a little out of my way but not much. carnivores plants
> Same deal pm Me with what you're looking for and ill see what I can do . Looking forward to meeting all of you .
> 
> Alan


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Anyone have any intermedius available?


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

does anyone have a start time for this meeting? i know before it was around 2ish but i cant seem to find a start time for this one
thanks


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

2 pm is the last chuck told me on 12 /30/ 08


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I will be heading back to fremont tomorrow. Would anyone be interested in a trio of Lowland Fantasticus for $400? Thay are 8 months old and from Mark Pulawski.
Here is what one of the frogs looked like when it was 2 months old. 










They are much older bigger now. Pm me if you are interested.
-Jon


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

2PM is fine. And if anyone wants to bring chips that would be great. Thanks.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

It was nice to see you all. I had a great time. Thank you Chuck for putting up with us.

Robert


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Same here. It was great to meet everyone. Jeremy Thank you ! Chuck your house is Amazing , found some good people on this site . Brandie is very happy ,and surprised  . Ill let you know when I Find a hot spot for rubber boas  oh and blue tail skink 4 Robert .

Thanks again , Alan & Brandie


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup, I had a great time today. I saw some amazing things, it was nice to meet so many more people (new and old) and I came home with some gorgeous vittatus. The metallic stripe on them almost glows!

Deb


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope nobody caught my cold, but I couldn't miss out. 

There were a lot more frogs being offered than I expected - even unusual ones. Nice to know who's working with what in the area!!

Big thanks to Ned for all of the Malaysian driftwood and cork bark. Total SCORE!!! 


And of course, a huge thank you to Chuck for hosting!!!!! 

Sooooo.... when's the next meeting??


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Ned, what is your email address?

Robert


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Ned,

Do you have more grape vines available?

Robert.


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello all, I am new here and new to dart frogs. I am in the East Bay and would like to attend a meeting. When and where are they held?

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Jeremy, welcome! I'm in the Sierra foothills east of Sac.

I'm pretty new myself, I've had frogs now for a year. I think the meetings are just when everyone can get together. There have been three since I first joined and they were all held at Chuck's house in San Jose.

Just watch here for a posting on the next one.

Deb


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The next meeting will be probably sometime in April. When I figure it out I'll let everyone know.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I have 18"x18x18 exo terra tanks avail for $60 each. Tank is bottom drilled and can be plugged by using a 1/2" bulkhead or glue.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Any news about the next meeting ? I might take 2 of exo-terras


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

New Meeting:

Saturday May 9th 2 PM till whenever - next meeting. Bring anything you have extra to give away, trade, or sell. Contact me privately for directions (if you don't know them already) - powell 2 @ sbcglobal dot net. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

If anyone has any extra wood or cork they'd like to sell, I'm looking to buy some.

I'm assuming we're still on for Saturday?

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey All,

Is anyone bringing any frogs, plants (carnivorous or viv stuff or actually anything cool), bugs (food and/or pet), etc. I'd like to get more of that incredibly priced driftwood that was at the last get together.

I could bring some pumilio: cauchero, nancy, basti, maybe colon, possibly some intermedius. 

Let me know,

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

John,

I have a female Rio Blanco (or whatever their called) from two years ago that I'm offering up if you need it. We can go look in the greenhouse and get you some cuttings of some Hoya's, maybe a few other things. 

If you contact Rodney you might have him bring some mantids for sale - that will fill your bug need. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes! I've still been looking to get a mantid(s).

I'm getting ready to order an egg case from Home Depot  but I'd much rather have something cool.

Deb


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

I currently don't have any brancos, but thanks. I am looking for a calling male "El Chirique de greeno" or "green with yellow belly" or whatever they are currently called from about the same time period.

I'll try to bring a few cuttings too.

Please send me Rodney's contact info.

Thanks,

John


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Chuck,

Thanks for hosting. As always, it was nice to see you all.

Robert.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

Thanks for having us again, and for the maps, and for the clippings, and for the brownies....

It was nice meeting everyone, (I hadn't met yet), and getting the bugs, (thanks Rodney) and electric blue geckos, (thanks Jeremy) was great too.

I hope everyone who got some has the same luck with that philodendron as I have. If you don't, I have more!

I did forget to ask about the next Ca. Frogday. What's in the works and what can I do?

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

John,

What was the Philodendron species. There were two cutting left and I potted them up. 

As soon as we find a venue for FD we'll be able to fill in the details of when, but probably Memorial Day weekend next year (2010). If anyone has any good leads for a place to hold it let Jeremy or I know.

Best,

Chuck

P.S. Your more then welcome.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

I believe the philo to be an old one called "Anderson's Red". 

We could have a venue in the gym at my church/kid's school in Fremont. We had a frog get together in one of the meeting rooms there a while ago. Gosh, it might have been '04 or '05. I'll have my wife check on '10 Memorial Day weekend tomorrow. It would be great to have Frogday by the Bay again!

Thanks,

John


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for hosting Chuck.

Sorry we had to run off, we were actually supposed to be attending a family housewarming party. I don't know why people don't understand you have to drive six hours to talk/buy frogs (and stuff)! Not to mention, I seemed to have run out of money 

And what philodendron? I seem to have missed something.......... 

Deb


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

The gym is available Memorial Day but would it be needed for the Saturday before?

Let me know. I should be able to book it now.

John


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

Here's that philo in a twenty gal. tricolor viv.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey guys and gals any idea when the next get together is going to be? i had to miss the last one due to a class but i want to make sure i make it to the next one


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I was wondering if anyone would be interested in trading or buying my group of Leucs. At the moment I know then are a 1.1.2 group. They are proven( they have laid eggs and I currentlyl have tadpoles). The Leucs are about 3 years old. I obtained them from Raymond. I am also thinking about selling my trio of intermedius( 0.0.3). They are 11 months old. I have not heard any calling or observed any breeding behavior. I was thinking of selling the lecus for $300 and the intermedius for $230. Prices are negoitiable and I am open to trades. PM me if anyone is interested. Thank you
-Jonathan Po


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jonathan any chance your going to be selling any basti juvis?


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Maybe but they are too young at the moment. I will let you know when there are about 6 months olds. They are only 1 month old at the moment


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

anyone have a date yet for the next meeting?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Tim,

You asked me about the tad's food. Please remind me to bring you some at the next meeting. I have a very "faulty" memory.


Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Time to set the next meeting - August 8th, 2 PM, my house. Hope to see you all there and if anyone needs directions contact me privately. Bring lots of stuff - to eat, trade, sell, give away, whatever. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

August 8th is my birthday. I'm not coming unless there's cake and presents!


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

tikifrog said:


> August 8th is my birthday. I'm not coming unless there's cake and presents!


Brownies and plant clippings?


----------



## Fini (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd love to go, but I think San Jose is going to be a stretch for me. Perhaps next time.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Ned,

I need lots of driftwoods. I hope that you can make it.


Robert


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Fini,

You may want to consider making the drive as Frog Day is now a traveling show and may not be in NorCal again for several years. Plus, this is predominately a DART FROG show and some of the best breeders and hobbyists will be attending and vending. The auction and raffles are usually good for some great deals, plus the money will be donated to worthy causes. I'm not sure who is online as of yet but there should be speakers/presentations too.

Ned,

I second the need for driftwood thing.

John


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I admit the brownies were very good, but I'm the one who brought the plant clippings last time!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

So John, I'll supply the brownies and you supply the plants clippings. Pick out some really nice ones. That way you'll get exactly what you want plant wise. Or I'll give you some clippers and you can go through the greenhouse. BTW Happy Birthday. Oh, and I'll expect some plant clippings also - my birthday is two weeks before the meeting (there abouts). 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

My birthday is 20 days later, plant clippings all around? I'd also be interested in driftwood.



Deb


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

wow... so if you were born on certain month then you all become froggers.... Wish that I know this info before getting married... LOL..

Happy early Birthday(s),

Robert.


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Ha! I'm 8/11! Leos Rule!!!

And thanks Robert. I'll remind you. I had actually forgotten so your memory is better than mine!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey! My birthday was yesterday, I want some goodies too!!


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Jeremy, Happy Belated!


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I need a male standard (yellow) lamasi. Please let me know if you can spare him.

thanks,

Robert


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jeremy,

Happy Birthday!!!! If I make to Chuck's, I'll bring you a clipping!!

John


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

BTW:

I still have a few frogs available so if anyone's looking for something I'll see I it can get to you.

I'm looking for a calling male banded luec or three.
Female TK red amazonicus.
Female Sylvaticus Lita or five!
Calling male green chirique pum
Female intermedius

And Driftwood!!!

John


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

tikifrog said:


> Hey Jeremy,
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!! If I make to Chuck's, I'll bring you a clipping!!
> 
> John


Wahoo! Thanks Tim and John! If my chiriqui river juvie starts calling I'll bring him for you too John.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jeremy!

And August 28th makes me a virgo...


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

salix said:


> And August 28th makes me a virgo...



Oh. That's unfortunate. 

JK


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

One week to go. Please RSVP if your coming. Also feed free to bring good food, good drink, good animals, and good plants. I'll handle the rest ;>. 

Message me for directions if you haven't come before or its been a while. Next Saturday at 2 PM. I'll be going to the San Jose Reptile show in the morning. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

I'll be coming. Anyone else? If so, whatcha bringing?

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Nope - just you and me. No, I've head from a couple new people who will be showing up and I expect most of the usual, but I've only had one RSVP - you. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not going to be able to make it this time, 

This is my last weekend to get things ready for moving all my vivs (37, yikes) to my new frog room. I need to finish getting organized.

And this is the first time I've actually had something available for sale... Mostly just extra tincs from raising juvies to find pairs (azureus, powder blues and cits). Oh well, maybe my intermedius tad will be OOTW for the next meeting as well.

Have fun, hope there is lots of good conversation, snacks and nothing I would have wanted to bring home, 

Deb


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Deb,

There is always tomorrow.... I mean next week..


Robert.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, my job is going to expect me to keep showing up there. It seriously cuts into the time I could spend playing with the frogs...

And I forgot about my excess of leucs. In my efforts to get a pair.........I have a bachelor group of six calling males. Geesh, the odds should have been with me!

Deb


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Deb,

Are those calling males standard or banded luecs? Hopefully you can make the next meet.

John


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

They're all standards.


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

salix said:


> I'm not going to be able to make it this time,
> 
> This is my last weekend to get things ready for moving all my vivs (37, yikes) to my new frog room. I need to finish getting organized.
> 
> ...


Do you plan on selling those tincs sooner or later?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Landrede said:


> Do you plan on selling those tincs sooner or later?


Yes I do, and I'm actually quite close to you, only up the hill around P'ville.

If you're interested send me a PM. After I get moved and settled, you could come up and take a look if you like.

Deb


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Only a couple days away from my birthday!!

Anyone bringing stuff to Chuck's? Anyone looking for stuff?

John

BTW: I'm looking for banded luec males, but thanks Deb.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

If anyone is interested in a male Sylvaticus Lita, I can bring two to Chuck's tomorrow and will sell them for the ridiculously low price of $300 ea. This price is good for tomorrow only. 

Let me know and I'll bring them,


John


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

Thanks for hosting yet again! I went to the S.J. show yesterday and I have no problem saying we had more variety and better frogs on your kitchen table then they did in the whole building! My daughter talked me into a pair of leopard geckos of all things! Hopefully we can get some field herping done soon!

John


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday Tim!

Too bad you couldn't make it to Chuck's. I think Robert brought tad food for you.

John


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for hosting Chuck. It was nice to see everyone. I had a great time. Hope to see you all again soon.


Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

How about we set the next meeting for December 5, 2 PM. Before the holidays get under way. Then the following meeting will be sometime in April to get ready for Frog Day at the end of May. I'm sure we'll need some volunteers for Frog Day and what better people to help than all the great members of BAD.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Count me in this time!

Deb


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Is anyone going to the Sac. show this weekend?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Anyone need a std. 55 gal tank? I've got one that's been sitting in my garage longer than my wife would like. I got it free off Craig's list and never used it. It's old, (old looking at least), It's heavy, (3/8" glass), It's got brown faux oak trim, (a la plastic), It's got methylene blue stains, It's got extra silicone applied, (not sure how much water it will hold). It's free!

Let me know,

John


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all BAD!
Hope to see you all after the holidays.


Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

T minus 1 week and counting (Dec. 5, 2 PM, my house). If you'll be attending let me know. Also anyone interested in doing a BBQ? Everyone would have to bring something. If I get some interest we'll do it. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I'm all about the BBQ.

I have orange Lamasi froglets and a couple of nominant imitator froglets if anyone is interested.

I'm looking for some feeders.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I have the following available
- 35g hex tank, with stand and oak canopy - $125
- Lite Tech power compact light, 4x55w (dual switch) for $50 - mint condition
- Lite Tech power compact light, 4x55w (dual switch) for $80 - new in box with bulbs
- Bluejean froglets - need arrangement by Wed

Please arrange with me for the tank and lights. I will not bring tank and light to the meeting without an early arrangement


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I have a proven pair of FG blue legged vents available and their viv (10 gallon vert).


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I'm looking for some fruit flys and other feeders to buy.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Merry Christmas everybody!

Hopefully I won't have to work the next time we have a chance to get together! See you next year!!

John


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I hope you all had a Merry Christmas as well.

Maybe I won't *have* to be in Costa Rica next time we all get together either 

Sorry, couldn't resist....

Deb


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all
Never been to a meeting but hopefully if you hold any this summer I can make it, there aren't any froggers in nevada so I'd love to meet some fellow froggers


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

hey guys was wondering if anyone is intrested in a few frogs im trying to sell...i have a calling male basti, a proven breeding pair of azurues and 2 luecs that i think are females as ive had them for over a year with no calling...also i have fully planted tanks to go with each for some extra money...if intrested email me at [email protected] or PM me and we can work out some prices...
thanks
chris


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Attention Nor-Cal Froggers! *(Next meeting February 27!!)**

Next meeting - two weeks from today. Let me know if your coming.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

That's the same day the Nevada people chose to try for their first meeting. I live in the middle, a bit closer to the NV side.

I never had two frog events on the same day to have to choose!

Deb


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

***delete this*** I looked at the calendar again, yes they are the same day. ;(


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

too bad scads and nevada and NorCal meetings are on the same weekend.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

One week to go. By any chance anyone have any Phyllobates bicolor to offer?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can I have information pertaining to where everyone is meeting, and what happens during the meeting. I live in Fremont and would like to come

-Also by any chance anybody selling Auratus?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Steve,

Contact Chuck Powell (from the post above you) for directions. It's at his house. I haven't heard from anyone local as of yet with auratus available, sorry.


John


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Chuck,

It was nice seeing you last Sat... LOL...

Robert


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Tomorrow - 2PM - be there.

It was nice to see you also last weekend Robert ; >. You weren't the only one - one person called and said they couldn't make it that day. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Had a great time and it was nice to meet everyone.

Thanks for having us over, Chuck!

Looking forward to frog day. =)


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Damn, I wish I had thought to get back for the first time in ages 3 weeks ago I could've made that meeting. Thanks for keeping this group going everyone, makes me proud to be a Nor-Cal frogger!

Sorry I've been absent from the boards for so long. Last year or so I've had my attention turned to snake work and I spent 3 months in Africa doing herp research. Chuck, Jeremy, Tim, Robert, all the old timers from our original bunch of meetings, I've lost all of your email addresses and have a new email now ([email protected]), so if you guys get a chance drop me a line so I can get your contact info again. I'm down in Santa Cruz for now at UCSC and can make it to San Jose easy for the day so if any of you San Jose guys wanna grab a bite and catch up let me know! I'm attaching a shot of me with an east african green mamba (dendroaspis angusticeps), plenty more of these if you guys are interested!


Take it easy everybody, see you all at Frog Day!

Jordan


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Jordan,

Welcome back!. I went to UCSC too.... graduated in 1986..... Damn! I am old

Robert.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Steve25 said:


> Can I have information pertaining to where everyone is meeting, and what happens during the meeting. I live in Fremont and would like to come
> 
> -Also by any chance anybody selling Auratus?


Steve,

If you're still looking I have some coming up. I have a few just about ready to come out of the water and and several more about halfway through morphing. I get another clutch of eggs 1 or 2 times per week. They are green and bronze, Nabors line. So a few months from now.

Deb


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ha...thanks Robert! I'm actually transferring next year to Whitman College up in Washington State. Unfortunately the only herpetologist at UCSC is taking an indefinite sabbatical starting this year, so I decided rather than waiting until grad school to do serious herp work I will be moving up north to work with Dr. Kate Jackson and refine my skills! UCSC is a beautiful campus, but I can continue studying venomous snakes of Africa up at Whitman so it's a deal too good to pass up...

How have you been lately? I assume I'll be seeing you at frogday this year?

Take care!

Jordan


----------



## ifun.jc (May 8, 2010)

Hi there! I just got introduced to this thread by Michealslenahan. Im in Cupertino going to community college here and im an international student. PDFs are illegal to keep in my home country so finally i get a chance here!

Im a new PDF enthusiast who has just finished setting up a 10 gallon vert viv for a potential pair!

Am excited to know that there are people in the Nor Cal area with the PDF craze too! Am looking forward to Frog day and perhaps to bump into some of you guys!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey there,

Great to catch up with everybody at frogday, it has certainly been too long. It was a great show with a lot of neat frogs/plants and good company. Special thanks to Chuck, Jeremy, John, and everyone else who put in the time and effort to make it a success. Take it easy guys, hopefully I'll see you all at the next meeting.

Jordan


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm new to this forum and to PDF's. I've always been fascinated by them but I'd love to jump in to the hobby. I'm in the researching phase to decide how I'd like to do my first viv and deciding which frogs to start with. I'd love to meet other local froggers and pick your brains. I've spent some time reading through the construction journals and beginner forums but I think reading and seeing something first hand are very different. I'd love to meet local froggers and pick your brain about the best way to build and start keeping PDF's.


----------



## ifun.jc (May 8, 2010)

Hi there! Im pretty new too, and im down in Cupertino, i've setup a viv for dart frogs and recently, a GTP Viv(which could hold dart frogs too if not for Lucy the python hehe.) Their both essentially the same idea. i have a vid on youtube which is for my GTP. minus the perches and you have a general idea for your viv! Im by no means really experienced or expert at this. But just a novice who likes to read up a lot! But there are other much more experienced and professional help in this forum (and thread) too! Have fun and u will definitely enjoy your time with your frogs!

Below is the link for my new Viv!
YouTube - Naturalistic Green Tree Python Vivarium

ian


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Welcome to the dart community! There are a few froggers up in the Sac. area, hopefully they'll see this and can help you out. Did you make it to Frog Day? There should be another get-together soon in the Bay Area, you should try to attend.

John


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't. I joined this board after Frog Day. I'm definitely bummed I missed it. I would have loved to meet some other Dart Frog lovers. I'm looking forward to the Sacramento Reptile Show in Sept though.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

The Sac. show was pretty good the last time I went. I'm not sure who'll be vending frogs this time around though.

John


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

tikifrog said:


> The Sac. show was pretty good the last time I went. I'm not sure who'll be vending frogs this time around though.
> 
> John


Maybe you brother? You had no problem filling a table at AFD.


----------



## ifun.jc (May 8, 2010)

Any idea when this herp show will be in Sept?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

The Sacramento Reptile Show is going to be the 18th and 19th of September at the Sacramento Convention Center. They had a couple of frog vendors last year. The guys from Infrogneato down in Orange County were there. They are the only ones I remember distinctly. There were definitely a few other vendors that had PDF's. I did get myself a crested gecko at the show last year. It's a great little animal. He's grown a lot and the colors turned out better than I was expecting.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Thanks Matt, I may look into it. LOL!!

The Sac. show is Sept. 18th and 19th. There's a reptile show in San Jose on 7/31-8/1 as well.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I heard somewhere that Infrogneato is no longer vending at shows. I may be wrong...


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I believe Lee (Infrogneato) was on the marketplace here sometime back selling off his frogs and breeders.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It's good to know about that show in San Jose. I probably won't be ready to buy my frogs that day but I should have my viv done and ready to culture springs. Maybe some folks will have good plants at the San Jose show.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So does the Nor-Cal group have meetups regularly? It seems like there are quite a few people in Sacramento and the Bay Area.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

It's usually around two to three months between gatherings.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

tikifrog said:


> I heard somewhere that Infrogneato is no longer vending at shows. I may be wrong...


Yep, He is out of the biz. I think Jeremy from JL Exotics has done it in years past. I've seen Ed's Fly Meat in the past. Not a lot of Frog support at the sacto show. Lee would kill in years past because he would set up simple tanks that he would just about sell at cost, then load them up with froglets. It made it easy for people to make spontaneous purchases.

I'm surprised a couple local breeders don't get together and get a table. There wont be a lot of competition there.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Well that's not good. I was hoping to have my tank set up and ready to go and all my research done so I could get my first frogs at the Sacto show.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Greetings All,

I have a large male sulcata the needs a new home. If you are interested send me a note.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I could tikifrog. I just don't have the room.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

If there's one thing you need a lot of with these guys is room. Thanks for replying...


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

No problem Tikifrog. I hope you find that guy a great home. I know they can live a long time and they deserve to be well cared for.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Vermfly,

There' are a few of us in the Sac area. I'm just east of you around Placerville.

Welcome to PDF's, they are addictive. I got my first around 2 and half years ago and have 50 vivs now.

Good luck to you and welcome to the hobby.

Deb


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

With Lee (Infrogneato) finally out of my... Sacramento will be MINE! All MINE!!! MUHAHahaaahaaa haaaa

So yes, JL-Exotics will be there. With lots of great frogs and supplies. Hope to see everyone there!



Boondoggle said:


> Yep, He is out of the biz. I think Jeremy from JL Exotics has done it in years past. I've seen Ed's Fly Meat in the past. Not a lot of Frog support at the sacto show. Lee would kill in years past because he would set up simple tanks that he would just about sell at cost, then load them up with froglets. It made it easy for people to make spontaneous purchases.
> 
> I'm surprised a couple local breeders don't get together and get a table. There wont be a lot of competition there.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Salix. I just ordered some ghostwood and found an online supplier for the DAP 100% silicone in black. Once those things arrive and I pick up a 20 gal tall tank at Petco's $1 for 1 gal sale starting next week I'll be all set to start building my first viv. I'm so excited to get building.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So when is the next meeting of the Northen California Dendrobatid Society? I'd love to get a chance to meet some folks and buy some feeder cultures so I can get my first tank I'm building seeded with springtails.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Yeah Jeremy,

When is the next get together?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sometime in September. I'll set a date soon, after I get back from my field work.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hi Chuck,

I was trying to tease Jeremy into having a meet at his new house.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Hopefully I'll see some of you at the Sacramento Reptile Show (Sept 18 & 19th).


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Where did all the NorCal people go? Is anyone going to Southern California for any of the big shows?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I'll more than likely be going to the San Jose and Sac. shows. I'm thinking about going to L.A. for the Pomona show on 8/8, and combine that with some other stuff while I'm down there.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

When is the San Jose show? 

Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Vermfly said:


> When is the San Jose show?
> 
> Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


Herp World Expo Jul. 31-Aug. 1, 2010 - SAN JOSE


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

tikifrog said:


> Hi Chuck,
> 
> I was trying to tease Jeremy into having a meet at his new house.


Ha! Sure John. Let me get a couch first and we'll see about that!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

JL-Exotics said:


> Ha! Sure John. Let me get a couch first and we'll see about that!


I would like to hear the story behind that. "A breeding pair! I'm little low on cash but, we have a really nice couch will you trade"?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

You know Matt, you're probably right.

I distinctly remember a couch in the townhouse!


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I might could trade a couch for a breeding pair...


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn, I just gave my friend a decent couch.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry guys, the couch is on order and we're waiting for delivery... No trades for couchs at this time


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

JL-Exotics said:


> Sorry guys, the couch is on order and we're waiting for delivery... No trades for couchs at this time


Shoot... guess I'll put it back out on the street. 

PS--best place to go for a decent selection of plants in the Bay Area?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

michaelslenahan said:


> Shoot... guess I'll put it back out on the street.
> 
> PS--best place to go for a decent selection of plants in the Bay Area?


There's not a great selection of viv specific plants at any one place. It's usually hit or miss at the big box stores. I just found a nice Cissus amazonica at a Home Depot! There are a few nurseries I'll go by and occasionally pick up a pep, or philo or other viney thing. Are you looking for anything in particular plant-wise?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Do people at meets tend to bring plant cuttings to sell or trade? I'm having an awful time finding stuff locally. Apparently the Sacramento area Home Depots have the worst tropical plant sections anywhere.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

There are clippings and plants available more often than not. Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking for anything that will do well in a viv. Any of the cool Begonias or hoyas or others would be cool. I have had the work luck at the local Home Depots.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Sorry but the only begonia-ish thing I have not killed is thelmae! I do have some of that. I don't have viv hoyas either. I mostly use philos, cissus, anthuriums, more of the bullet proof stuff.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Does the _Cissus amazonica_ do well from cuttings? That looks like a cool plant.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

It usually does fine.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

One of my frog has eye infection. I called several clinics and our conversation went like this:

Rob: Hi, I want to make an appointment.
Clinic: what is the name of your pet?
Rob: hmmmm..... frog..???
Clinic: what kind of animal?
Rob:...... frog...???

Apparently, most of them never seen or heard of a frog before. Luckily, I found a local Vet, Dr. Brien Bates. Despite almost closing time on a Saturday, he put me in for emergency. I got the frog examed, got medication at the clinic. He also called Walgreen to get compound medications for me. Three days after the initial examination, I got a surprised follow up call.
For all of us that keep more than dog and cat, this is the place to go. Just want to pass this along so you don’t have to go through what I went through.

De Anza Veterinary Clinic
www. Deanzavet.com
Dr. Brien Bates
Tel 408-996-1411


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cool. It's always good to know what vets take PDF's. There's another vet in San Rafael that treats frogs and can run fecals. I've spoken to the vet on Facebook. Her name is Dr. Lankes. Here's the link to their website in case anyone needs it.
Here?s Why Choosy Pets Choose Our Team: - Central Marin Cat and Exotic Hospital


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

So was it decided to get together in August?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I think Chuck Powell said the next one he was planning was in Sept when he gets back from doing field work.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

How about Saturday August 21, just a few days after my anniversary. Say 2 PM till we're done. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm leading a shorebird field trip for the Sierra Foothills Audubon Society that day so I might not be able to make it. The 28th would probably be a little easier for me.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I may not be able to make it on the 21st either due to my Godson's birthday party.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Chuck,

If it is not too much trouble, may be we can move the date to accommodate a few folks?
Since we will make a mess, big mess, and you need to clean up. May be we should have the meeting before your anniversary... so you don't have to clean the house..twice...
LOL......

of course I am kidding! Whatever date you settle is appreciated by us.


Robert


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Ok, ok, ok, we'll move it to August 28th, 2 PM. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Woo hoo! I'll make sure to keep the day free so I can come.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

chuckpowell said:


> August 28th


Ahhhh, my birthday! Okay, no presents are necessary! Unless of course anyone wants to gift me with frogs and plants!

I have LOTS of green/bronze auratus, LOTS of santa isabel, some azureus and a couple of alanis froglet/juvies. I also have extra adult azureus & powder blues. Let me know if anyone is interested.

I also have LOTS of quite tiny abiseo and six benedicta. These are too small for this time around, but they are eating well.

Deb


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Well Deb if your giving them away I'll take a few benedicta ; >. Thanks. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

ooo one of my azureus needs a mate! 

Id love to take a look at those benedicta at least, they are just...amazing...

-Ryan


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So what kind of feeders is everyone bringing? I recently got some starter cultures of dwarf white isopods, gray isopods and springtails but I'm looking for more microfauna to culture.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Forget about RSVP'ing - it never works. I get 2-3 responses and 20 people show up. So.... if your coming bring something to share - plants, food, drink, feeders, whatever, but bring something. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Bring anything to share????? 
Anyone need snails, slugs, mites or earwigs????? LOL
oh, I forgot... spiders................

Hope to see you all!.

Robert.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll be there. I coulda brought extra broms, but I dun killed too many of them. Roberts got the mites covered... so I guess that just leaves me with beer unless I can catch a stripper friday night.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

A few minutes later I realize how that could be misinterpreted. I'm going fishing for striped bass on Friday night and if it goes well I could bring some fish to Barbeque. No Jack the Ripper shenanigans here...


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

If I can make it to this meet would anybody be interested in some standard imitators or some tarapoto imis?
I also have tons of rice flour beetles if anyone wants to start cultures, let me know if anyone is interested in any of this to buy or trade?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

RMB said:


> A few minutes later I realize how that could be misinterpreted. I'm going fishing for striped bass on Friday night and if it goes well I could bring some fish to Barbeque. No Jack the Ripper shenanigans here...


I was wondering. Lol. I think you meant to type it as a striper.


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

RMB said:


> A few minutes later I realize how that could be misinterpreted. I'm going fishing for striped bass on Friday night and if it goes well I could bring some fish to Barbeque. No Jack the Ripper shenanigans here...


I'm sure some were happy with the misinterpreted version of that. But Chuck and his wife might not be happy with you bringing a stripper. 

PS: I'm looking for additional feeders (isopods, lesser wax worms, etc)


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Todays the day. 2PM, unless you want to mop the floors. Come on down and bring something to share. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it. Something big came up at work. I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of you sometime soon.

Cliff

Sent from my MB300 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

*Hey all - anything planned soon??*

Hey! semi-new to dboard and didn't even think to look for a nor-cal group, glad i stumbled across you though! wondering if there are any events/meetings/shows coming up in the near future? itd be great to chat with some more experienced froggers as im fresh out of water...


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Hey all - anything planned soon??*

The Sacramento Reptile Show is coming up in Sept. There will be at least a couple PDF vendors there. Lots of vendors for supplies and feeder insects. It's always a fun event.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Hey all - anything planned soon??*

How was the meeting in San Jose? I hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a great time.

Chuck, thanks for hosting once again and thanks for the plants. A stroll (or should I say tiptoe?) through your greenhouse is always an adventure!

Deb


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

As always, I had a great time. Thanks for hosting Chuck.

Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

How does December 4 sound to everyone for the next meeting? Its after Thanksgiving and before the big Christmas rush. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll be there. Anybody interested in gallon bags of clay background mix? I've got a mix that's working well for me. 

I'm also looking for a female nom. Imitator, my probable pair isn't looking so probable anymore.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It is background or substrate mix?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

RMB said:


> I'll be there. Anybody interested in gallon bags of clay background mix? I've got a mix that's working well for me.
> 
> I'm also looking for a female nom. Imitator, my probable pair isn't looking so probable anymore.


I could give you deal on a couple of unsexed youngsters.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Vermfly said:


> It is background or substrate mix?


Background, it's wet, but firm and sticky. You can basically just throw a wad at the glass and you've got an instant background. I like to throw some moss and bits of substrate at it too which I think helps keep it hydrated.

If anybody has a good clay substrate mix I'd trade you a bag, or buy some, I'd like to try it.

I'll PM you Matt, thanks.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I made a batch for the viv I've built for a probable pair of orange lamasi but I have the materials to mix up a bunch more. I'm thinking about just getting a big bunch of it prepped just so I always have some on hand.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking for some local indian almond leaves--PM me if you have extras you can sell.

Thanks,

Michael

*Edit* Also looking for some local imitators--anything but intermedius at the moment. Shoot me a PM (or email is faster: [email protected]) with some details. Thanks.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

One week away - next Saturday 2 PM till we're done. Please bring something to share - tadpoles, frogs, plants, food, drink, anything you'd like. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Where exactly do you guys meet. I am way up here in Humboldt county and it seems like you guys are the closest group. It feels like I am the only person up here that enjoys and keeps these little guys. 

If it's alright with you guys and if I can get some days off, I would like to attend your meeting. I dont have much to offer since I am very new to this hobby and just recently finished my first viv but it would be great to meet some like minded people. I might possibly be able to bring food, I can cook some mean mexican food 

I am looking for some Imitators, since they are my first, I am not looking to spend too much, maybe the more common ones?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Mexican food would be welcome and I think you'd be able to find some imitators of one form or another. If you do come let everyone know so they can bring imitators. I don't have any anymore but hope to find room for some in the next year.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I should be able to bring some nominate imitators. I've also got some tri-colors, luecs, azureus, giant orange, matechos, orange terribs and pumilio too. I've got some proven pairs available as well. If anyone is looking for anything specific let me know. Does anyone have a proven female Shepard Island or Almirante pum for trade?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Mexican food... imitator flavor.... yummy!!!!!!

See you on Saturday,

Robert


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Just checking again to see if anyone is looking frogs. Let me know so I won't have to bring stuff if it's not necessary. Is anyone bringing anything? Plants, bugs, frogs, etc.???


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I'd love to get some of your frogs, but I just don't have the room. I'll have lots of plants cutting to give away. I'll be trimming back the tanks Saturday morning. I'll also have the normal fare - brownies, sodas, water. I'm expecting everyone else to bring something to share. I don't care what but lets make it a great holiday season and everyone will go home happy. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck, I've got some pruning to do as well so I'll bring clippings to swap.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Chuck,

Get a tank set up. I will bring you 2 pumilio froglets... not sure which one yet.... depends on what I can catch...


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think I'm going to make it this time. Unless of course, someone wanted to buy a few benedicta... I've got seven more ready to go!



Deb

And auratus, azureus, pepperi, SI's


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Deb,

Congrats on the benedicta! I wish I could afford them.


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

I'll be bringing a few gallon bags of tree fern fiber for anyone who is interested. And I'm looking for a female vanzolonii if anyone happens to have spares.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Well this completely sucks!! I was all planned to go and one of my co workers backed out on me! So now I can't go. I was looking forward to it. I hope you guys have fun and hopefully I can go next time. When will the next meeting be?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it yet again. It is the American River Natural History Count this weekend and my birding expertise is needed. Hope everyone has a good time. I hope to be able to make the next one.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Deb,

We need/want the dip that you brought to the meeting last time...


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

RobertN said:


> Deb,
> 
> We need/want the dip that you brought to the meeting last time...


Aww, gee thanks Robert! I'll know what to bring next time.

Tomorrow I need to make a batch of pomegranate jelly, make a couple of batches of cookie dough and start my baking/candy making to put together gift baskets for the family for Christmas.

But look at the money I'll save. I ALWAYS come home with more frogs.

Deb


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Chuck for hosting. Great to see everyone and see you next year.

Merry Christmas!

Robert.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Chuck! Nice to see everyone again!


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

Thanks for hosting! I hope everyone has good luck with the clippings. I was great seeing/meeting everyone.

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I know its a bit soon to schedule another meeting, but special circumstances. Jordan B. who started BAD (Bay Area Dendrobatids) will be home from school over the holiday. So I'm scheduling a meeting at my house January 8, 2 to 7 PM for him. Please RSVP and bring something to share. It should be fun. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

If I am able to make it I can bring some young standard imis, young tarapotos, juvi azureus, and possibly some young varaderos, I also have a sexed male azureus that is about 8 months old, and I have three hyloxalus azureventris that I am looking to get rid of

Let me know if anyone is interested in trades or buying, I'm sure we can work something out, I'm really excited about this meet as I've never been to one before


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anybody have a starter culture of confused flour beetles? I have a few Lamasi tads about to pop fronts that'd I could trade for other tads or frogs/ cash/ stuff. And I've still got a few gallon bags full of clay background.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got quite a few frogs if anyone is interested. I'll bring some stuff, but let me know if you are interested in something in particular. I've got (in some cases froglets, juvies, adults, pairs) -

azureus, green/bronze auratus, citronella, el cope auratus, abiseo pepperi, SI's, powder blues and *benedicta*.

Deb

And Robert, I'll try to bring the dip this time!


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Except for me, everyone missed the meeting. I guess that Chuck has to host another one this weekend!.... LOL.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Looks like I will be attending the meet. I will bring cuttings for all to enjoy.

I have some thumb groups I would like to sell and I would bring to anyone who is interested in them who is attending the meet.

I have:

a colony of nominant imitators

a colony of orange lamasi

a pair of INBICO northern variabilis.

Shoot a PM and leave your # for anymore detail on those.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I may have Bluejean, Solartei, Colon, red Cristobal, Regina tinct, Matecho available.
Due to being "slothful", I may not bring any if there is no interest.

Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Several new people are showing up this time so bring plant cutting to give away (I promise I won't take them all this time). Its nice to help the new people and that's one of the reasons we do these meeting. See you all in a couple days.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Does anyone have any fly cultures to bring for sale or trade?

Does anyone else in our group keep the "Chazuta" Intermedius?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I will finally be able to make it to this one, 

I'm very interested Regina/ Giant orange if anyone has any also Alanis/Inferalanis basically any tincs other than azureus, and powderblue

I'll be bringing standard imis, tarapotos, melanistic tarapotos, CR G+B Auratus, Azureventris, Azureus, and possibly some young varaderos

Let me know if your interested in any of these I'm sure we can work something out

PM me for more info

Look forward to meeting everyone


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll be there! I'm really new to everything and looking to buy some thumbnails. I've been trying to call JL-exotics, but they never respond. It will be great to meet you all. Until then, I'm off to the East Bay Vivarium to buy some springtails.

Justin


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

MattySF said:


> Does anyone have any fly cultures to bring for sale or trade?
> 
> Does anyone else in our group keep the "Chazuta" Intermedius?


Do you want fresh started or going? I've been meaning to make some more and I could put a couple together for you, but they won't be producing for a week or so... 

If that works, let me know how many you want.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

I think I'm covered now but, thanks for asking. On the plus side there is usually someone else looking too. If you brought a few to share I bet no one would object.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice turn-out today. Great to see everyone, new and old folks. Thanks Chuck for hosting and Deb for the dips.

Robert.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks once again Chuck for hosting and Robert, you're welcome.

We have such a generous group. I came home with twice as much stuff as I showed up with, plants, clippings, insects & a few frogs. Most of the stuff I came home with were freebies from everyone else!

Thanks everyone, good to see you all again (and to meet a few new people).

Deb


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Was a great meeting/turnout and nice to put more faces with names!

Thanks again, Chuck!


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks to Chuck for hosting a great meetup. I was glad I finally made it out for one. Thanks everyone for the great plant cuttings. It is always good to talk about frogs and hang out.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

It was great meeting everyone! If anyone has any imitators they are looking to sell, please let me know. Now I'm bummed I just have one empty tank. Thanks Travis for filling up the others!

Justin


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Do the meetings always take place in the Bay Area? I live up north in Paradise and the 8 hour round trip is a bit tough for a meeting. Is there ever a meeting in the Sacramento area? Just starting out and would love to be able to pick the brains of some of the more experienced members.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i agree a meeting more up this way would be nice!

jamie


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The only way the meeting changes venue is if you plan and host it. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tfpets (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree that we need a meeting in "OUR" nor-cal! Maybe another club is in order?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Why add another club? We can all still be the NorCal Dendrobatid Society. We just need a venue somewhere in the middle, not to replace Chuck's place in San Jose, but hopefully reasonable so that folks from farther away can make it and the folks from the Bay Area can still come too.

I was actually telling Chuck that I'd be willing to host everyone in a couple months once I have all my vivs set up so people have some stuff to look at. I live in the Rosemont neighborhood of Sacramento.


----------



## tfpets (Dec 11, 2010)

Sac is do-able for us. We are down there the 3rd friday of each month for the reef club meeting so the saturday after that would be perfect!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chuck thanks for hosting, it was definately nice to meet some more people from the board, thanks to everyone who brought cuttings and other stuff to share. I really like the idea of a meeting in Sacramento for the next meet


----------



## Landrede (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd love to attend one of these events sometime! I been watching the thread for a little over a year now and every time an event draws near I wish I had the time at that moment to drive to San Jose. So of course i'm ecstatic about an idea of having it closer to sacramento! 

And Deb, i'm still totally interested in seeing those Benedicta you told me about at the reptile show. 

-Ryan


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anyone in the Sac area (or north) have springtail cultures that they will sell?


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to attend the next meeting. I life in Fremont, (East Bay). Please let me know the date/time/etc so I can plan for that. 

I currently have D. Auratus and in the near future I would like to setup a 40gal breeder with either Galacts or Leucs. Most likely within the next 6months. : )


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a very probable pair of lowland fants please pm or send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Any interested in having a meeting a month from now on March 19th? We could have it at my place. I'm also in San Jose, not far from Chuck's place. I'm a bit closer to downtown San Jose, but I have enough room for everyone. 

Justin


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

March 19 I should be able to come : )


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

konton said:


> Any interested in having a meeting a month from now on March 19th? We could have it at my place. I'm also in San Jose, not far from Chuck's place. I'm a bit closer to downtown San Jose, but I have enough room for everyone.
> 
> Justin


Dang Justin. You just beat me to it. I was actually going to ask if people wanted to have a meeting on the 13th of March at my place in Sacramento .


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would love it if there was a meeting in the Sac area. I bet there would be at least 3-4 of us that could make the drive down from Chico.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm up for another meet. Out of pure laziness, I'd go for the 1.5 hour RT to Cliff's house over the 6 hr RT to San Jose that I normally drive.

Anyway, I have a bunch of frogs ready to go, so once we settle on a spot...



Deb


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

If everyone want's to meet in Sac at Cliff's on March 13th I'm fine with it. Glad at least we got the ball rolling on this one.

Justin


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Justin. I'd definitely be happy to host everyone on March 13th at my place here in Sacramento. I figure we can plan to start at 2 pm so people who would like to come from the Bay area don't have to leave at the crack of dawn to get here. I'll get some sodas for everyone and if people could bring something to share that would be great. Just shoot me a PM for my address and directions and so I can get a sense of how many are coming. I look forward to seeing many of you.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I would love to come, but can't do Sundays... sure you don't want to have it on the 12th? or the 19th?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

michaelslenahan said:


> I would love to come, but can't do Sundays... sure you don't want to have it on the 12th? or the 19th?


Actually that was my mistake. I can't do that Sunday either (I have to work the 13th). I had meant to say Saturday the 12th.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

So are we pencilling in March 12th?


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes. Saturday March 12th. 2 pm. PM me for address and directions.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone who would be interested in a pair of escudos ( SNDF fog day) for $500. They are producing babies right now. I also have:
2 young escudos. One one month and another 3 months old. Both for $250. 
2 yellow/orange terribs that I want to sell for 120 (SNDF) around 10 months old. 
2 capira autaus (SNDF) for $80 , around 1 yr old. 
One lone basti for $80 ( 5 months). 
One female intermedius (2 yrs) for $80. 
I also will be looking to sell a 20 gallon tank that houses the terribs. If you buy the tank with the terribs I will sell all 3 for $200.
Thank you for looking.


----------



## neonr0se (Feb 16, 2011)

Im coming with the Chico people and Ill bring some food and what not  
being brand new to the frog scene I dont have anything to offer in those regards unfortunately.

I am looking to buy some plant cuttings and frogs though!
Im looking for either:
Sipaliwini Tincs
Cobalt Tincs
Costa Rican Auratus
El Cope Auratus
G/B Auratus

Let me know what you've got and how much you're looking for


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

michaelslenahan and I will be driving up together from the South Bay! I'm looking for some yuris or some breeding pair of imitators if anyone has any.

Justin


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll be coming up from Reno and I'll be bringing some frogs, a couple imi morphs, adult leuc (probable female) and some T. Marmoratus (marbled newts), as well as some plant cuttings and possibly some young azureus.

Can't wait for this weekend hope everyone is as excited as me

If anyone is interested in anything above please PM me


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm glad to see a lot of folks are planning on making it.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I should be able to make it. I'll try to bring several different pumilio morphs, probably some std. and yuri imi's, maybe some other thumbs, perhaps a couple S.I. and Canario tricolors. I have to go through and verify what's going to make it for sure. I could take a lot of cuttings from overgrown frog vivs too.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll bring a couple of beautiful broms for sale/trade and some cultures of springs and flies. Will also bring some cuttings to share if there's interest.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone who can and wants to should bring some cuttings to share. It is always a lot of fun to pick up some new plants.


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

Sorry for the multi-post but I wanted to make sure everyone was covered. I was just wondering if there was a group that wanted to get together and carpool up to Sacramento this weekend? I'm willing to put in cash for gas for someone already driving. If there's enough demand but not enough space I don't mind getting a rental but we would need a headcount. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

If anyone has black film canisters with suction cups, I'm happy to buy them off you or trade. Looking for 20ish.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you Cliff for opening your home, it was a great day. I guess I count myself lucky that I left with only one too many frogs... it could have been worse.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Cliff, it was a great meet and a great group of people. As much as I enjoy the get togethers at Chuck's house, I really enjoyed that 38 minute drive home!

I loved your baby room, the future inhabitant will make a great future frogger.

Deb


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for hosting a great meet today Cliff, I had a great time and I got some free stuff , It was great seeing everyone too


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Cliff, had a great time! Good to see everyone again!


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It was really awesome that so many of you were able to make it. Thanks for coming and helping make it another fun NorCal group meetup.


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

When will it be for a next meeting?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

CrabsMan said:


> When will it be for a next meeting?


We are tentatively on the calendar for June 25th in San Jose again. Looking foward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm down! It was Great seeing you Jeremy and John


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

JL-Exotics said:


> We are tentatively on the calendar for June 25th in San Jose again. Looking foward to seeing everyone!


That will be awesome. I am looking forward for the meeting.
It will be better if we can form a local club so we can have monthly meeting.
It will be great to see local frog lovers.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Minor reschedule guys because of potential trip - June 11 2 PM, my house. Message or email for directions. 

Everyone please bring something to share - food, plant, cuttings, animals, feeders. Bring home a goodie. 

Please RSVP.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy to see the change, wasn't going to be able to make it the 25th but the 11th looks likely. 
Thanks for opening your home.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

RSVP,

Does/did it ever work?

I will be there,

Robert.

[

QUOTE=chuckpowell;590823]Minor reschedule guys because of potential trip - June 11 2 PM, my house. Message or email for directions. 

Everyone please bring something to share - food, plant, cuttings, animals, feeders. Bring home a goodie. 

Please RSVP.

Best,

Chuck[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm glad for the change too. My cousin is getting married on the 25th so that wasn't going to happen but I hope to make it on the 11th.


----------



## all4himra (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Chuck! I will be there!

Rico


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I should be there.

Deb


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great I'll be there


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

RSVP! See ya there!

Justin


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds great.
I will be there.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im new to the forum and new to frogging but before i do anything other than start hardscaping my second viv (the last one was for Gargoyle Geckos) i would like to meet up with this group.

Im from the the walnut creek area and should be able to make the June 11th date.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll be there. Thanks for giving me an excuse to leave a wedding early that I really didn't want to go to!

I'll have Orange Lamasi available, and maybe a small vivarium to display. I'm building euro vivs now, for sale to locals only.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

OK everyone I just decided to make the next meeting (only a couple weeks away) a BBQ. Bring food - side dishes, salads, and (or) something to BBQ. I'll supply drinks, chips, and brownies. We'll have a good old time. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys...just moved to SF. I have a solo adult solarte from a breeding pair but don't know which it is  I am going to keep an eye out for calling but either want to replace the other or sell this one. I also have a pair of adult female azureus....looking to sell one female or trade for a male.

Where/when is the new meet?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will be there... hopefully, in the right week...
Chris, it is on June 11 2 PM 

Robert.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be there. I'm in need of a Brom or 2 (neos), and possibly some plant clippings


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I have four el cope auratus ready to go. I thought before I list an ad, I'd see if anyone local would be interested next week. Three large juvies and one sub-adult left from my first group of babies. They are $40 each or 4/$150. I can send you a picture if you're interested (and I have about 12 more froglets growing out).

Everything else I have ready to go, I have enough to supply everyone on the board, I think  I'll put together a list of what's ready to go to see what might be of interest before I try to pack up too much.

And a BBQ, great idea, I'm in the middle of my baking for fair (I usually have 30ish entries in baked goods), so I can probably bring an assortment of stuff.

Deb


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I will be coming down from up north (hopefully carpooling with a few others). I will be looking for different feeders to buy if anyone has cultures to bring, at this point I only have flies (melano) and white springs.


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Wish I could go. Maybe next time, you all enjoy.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

In the process of looking for a place to live still so not sure if I will make it or not. One deciding factor will be if anyone has an adult male azureus for sale or trade for a female. Either way these girls aren't appreciating each other so I need to get one a new home.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## tylerh (May 3, 2011)

I would love to come to a meeting! I just stared with Dart Frogs and live in Marin County - 

Is there a yahoo group or anything for members?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

norcaldendro : Northern California Dendrobatid Society

Best,

Chuck



tylerh said:


> I would love to come to a meeting! I just stared with Dart Frogs and live in Marin County -
> 
> Is there a yahoo group or anything for members?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'll take a look and see if I can help you with a male azureus Chris.



UmbraSprite said:


> In the process of looking for a place to live still so not sure if I will make it or not. One deciding factor will be if anyone has an adult male azureus for sale or trade for a female. Either way these girls aren't appreciating each other so I need to get one a new home.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I'll be a little late, but I'll be there.

I'm bringing a bunch of clippings, as usual. This time I'd like to try and get some trades first, then maybe some sales, before dispersing all the freebies. I'd really like to take home more than a clip or two :O).

I'll also have a bunch of brom pups available for sale, some are very large!

John


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

RSVP

I totally missed the RSVP request. I'll be there! Not sure what to bring, but the usual Dr. Pepper stash + whatever is needed.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

It was awesome meeting everyone. 

Thanks everyone for the clippings, BBQ, and fun memories! Too bad I wasn't able to purchase any more frogs this time but now I know what different species look like in person


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for having us yet again Chuck, and the bbq was a great addition. Lots of great food, conversation, plants, always a pleasure to tip toe through your greenhouse. Bud is really getting involved in the group, on the way home he commented, "I truly like each and every one of those people!"

One of these times, you'll all have to make the drive this direction. I've already demonstrated that I do "know the way to San Jose", sorry, my era, not to mention I grew up in Cambrian Park.

Thanks,
Deb

Oh, and we got home around 11:30 last night and discovered another alpaca has been added to the front field! Now today I have to get my nose to the grindstone and get my baking finished for the competitioon on Tues. It's 8am and I'm tired already.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like everyone had a good time as usual. Sorry I missed it but I'm sure I'll be at the next one. I'd love to host again here in Sacramento sometime down the line. Maybe an after party to the Sacramento Reptile Show in Oct.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Anybody know how to contact Dan, or what his SN is?
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Ryan,

I'll email you.

Deb


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I thought it would be nice for us all in California to have our own forum. Well Northern California for now, until you guys can help me out making the board more useful. 

Frog in a Jar - California Poison Dart Frog Forum • Index page

I hope this helps making contact between each other easier.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

konton said:


> If anyone is interested, I thought it would be nice for us all in California to have our own forum. Well Northern California for now, until you guys can help me out making the board more useful.
> 
> Frog in a Jar - California Poison Dart Frog Forum • Index page
> 
> I hope this helps making contact between each other easier.


I agree Justin - it's a cool idea to have a place for us to communicate.

But in addition to this Nor-Cal thread on Dendroboard we also have:

Norcalfrogs.com

Northern California Dendrobatid Society - founded in 2006

and now froginajar.com

Sadly, they are all poorly utilized and adding another option may further divide us. We are just not a vocal online crowd! But we do organize the local meetings on a regular basis and that seems to what pulls us together best. The meetings are usually well attended anyway. 

Like I said, I think it's a great idea and I hope you can drive some traffice on your forum. Good luck!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I have two large bags of wood wool free for anyone who wants to come by and pick them up. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Chuck,

If you still have it at the next meet, I'll take it off your hands.



Deb


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is anyone coming to the Reno Repticon, in Reno NV? I'll be vending the show and its the first show in my town that I've ever known of so it should be cool. 

PM if you think you might come

thanks


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

OK everyone, time to schedule the next meeting. I'm more than willing to have it at my house again and I'd suggest a Saturday in October. What works for everyone - what dates can't you make?

Best,

Chuck


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

chuckpowell said:


> OK everyone, time to schedule the next meeting. I'm more than willing to have it at my house again and I'd suggest a Saturday in October. What works for everyone - what dates can't you make?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


FYI - the Pasadena Reptile show is Oct 22 and the big Sacramento Reptile show is the following weekend Oct 29-30.

Early October would be better for me


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

So how does everyone feel about October 8 or 15? 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Either day should work. I vote for the 8th.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

chuckpowell said:


> So how does everyone feel about October 8 or 15?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


The 8th might work for me. I was already planning to be in the Bay Area for something on the 9th.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Will anyone have a female intermedius or a male cv imi?


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

in dire need of some springs for a baby that is not eating his ff's

if anyone in the bay area/norcal group has some i would be so grateful, contact me asap if you do have any!!

Alicia

[email protected]


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

OK everyone, October 8, 2 PM, my house. Bring something (many things) to share (free) - food, animals, or plants. You can also bring whatever you'd like to sell, but also bring something to share. I'll supply drinks and chips - you all fill in the gaps. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## vintage_fish (May 28, 2010)

Hi!

I don't know much about dart frogs yet, and as a result don't have any, nor plan on them very soon, but I *am* getting really, really interested. I'd absolutely love to attend a meeting. Not yet being a frog geek, I obviously wouldn't have any frogs to share, but I would probably have some plants or cuttings - Selaginella, Riccia, Amazon frogbit, Java fern, maybe Bolbitis - and if there's any interest in east African killifish I could gladly unload N. furzeri MZM 04-03 and N. kadleci MZCS 08-108 eggs and fish, depending upon what I have available at the time.

Will gifts of plants and fish get me in the door, despite my lack of froggy cool-factor?



-Sabrina


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im planning on making this one. I dont have any frog related items to bring since im just starting out, but i will deffinately bring some food.

Im currently building my second viv (first time for darts) and would love to soak up as much information from you guys as possible as well as probably make a few purchases while im at it. I had originally planned on getting my first pair of darts at the Sac reptile show.

Lookin forward to it!

~Brandon


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Sabrina,

this is a fun, family type get together.... bring what you want share/sale.... We have a few killi folks here too. I used to be in killies... some years ago.

Robert Nhan.


----------



## vintage_fish (May 28, 2010)

Awesome!

I do in fact plan on going. It'd be nice to know how many folks might want fish and/or eggs so I can adjust production accordingly; I'm sure I'll have MZM 04-03 available at the least. For very specific reasons, I cannot accept money for them, so these would be free giveaways to whoever wants them (and can adequately provide for their very few needs). Optionally, if the club accepts donations for auction (think fish-club style), I would donate them so the club would get the proceeds. If anyone planning to attend is reading this and will want some, please let me know.

Ironically, I'm not a killifish person at all. I'm more interested in "oddball" and ancient fishes, ambush predators, some anabantids, and freshwater invertebrates.

I'm very eagerly looking forward to the meeting! Hurry up, October!

-S


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be there and find something to share (clippings and food).

I have lots of frogs if anyone is interested let me know. SI's, auratus (green/blue/highland bronze - three kinds, not mixed!), azureus, terrib (mint & orange) & maybe a few others, cits, alanis, abiseo. I'll have to look through my grow out tanks.

Deb


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to pair up a couple of hold backs at the meeting. Looking for:

1.0 yuri (proven preferably or calling)
1.0 varadero (proven preferably or calling)

Can trade:
Juvi bandeds (3-5 months oow)
Juvi yuris (3-5 months oow)
1.1 intermedius (probable--male calls, female follows around but no eggs yet)
0.1 female intermedius

Would also trade a proven female varadero for a proven male yuri. Please email me before the meet so we can work out a trade if you're interested.

Looking forward to the meet as I missed the last one--will bring food and as many plants as I can!

Best,
Michael


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

hello everyone,
i am completely new to this established community of nor. cal froggers you have here. I got into the hobby about 1.5 years ago after responding to an ad in craigslist for some tinc azureus and powder blues. I successfully bred several clutches of azureus and powderblue eggs from tadpole to juvenile and recently ventured into thumbnails with 4 chazuta imi's from understory enterprises (which can be seen here)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...anitomeya-imitator-chazuta-ue-pics-video.html

I was made aware that there were meetings that took place in San Jose at Chuck Powell's house by fellow DB member Konton and have some interest in getting to know other folks in the area working with thumbnails, especially since i have already decided i don't want to deal with shipping frogs as they produce for me.

anyways, just thought i'd introduce myself and get to know some of you more experienced thumbnail breeders. I've silently observed and learned lots on dendroboard over the last year, but as one room of my house slowly gets taken over one viv at a time i thought it'd be beneficial for all if i start being more interactive and learning from the pro's.

thanks for your time. hopefully see some of you on october 8th.

ps. i'd like to know if anyone has pre-drilled or could drill glass beakers for me? similar to what chris miller has in his tadpole set up here.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61464-frog-rooms-2.html#post534755:


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

One week from today, 2 PM. Bring something to share. Also please RSVP so I have some idea how many will be attending. Thanks.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there. Not sure what to bring; so if there are any requests...


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Planning to be there.

Looking for a calling varadero.

Have juvi yuri and banded imitators I can bring if anyone is interested.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

planning to be there as well for about an hour between 3 and 4. potentially could bring microfauna cultures. I started about 40 cultures consisting of a mix of black springtails, white springs, dwarf white iso's and orange iso's but they're very young. Im gonna bring a few up for chuck at his request but that's about it, if anyone else is interested, please PM me. (i'll check dendroboard, up until i leave SF for SJ). Many of these cultures are just getting started and not booming.

also planning to bring.

-4 probable female tinc "patricia's". have had them 1.5 years, no calling. 

-3 powder blue tinc's. Possible 1.2 trio. I have observed one calling. 

-a bunch of plants/clippings for free/trade.

-also have some "ugly" (out of color, slight leaf burn) broms if anyone's interested. 1 echo, nonis w/ pups and unknown sp.

i am interested in making a trade for these items, mainly looking for epiphytic ferns, orchids and other viv suitable tropical foilage.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Chuck, always a pleasure!


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

It was nice to see the old folks and new folks as well. Thanks Chuck for hosting and Deb for the dips.

Robert


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

it was nice meeting everyone.

I always keep a steady supply of the various microfauna cultures on hand (all different kinds of iso's and springs), so if you want some and are ever in SF, just PM me.

i'll probably bring a better selection of plants at the next meeting (i have many awesome mini broms and epiphytes from tropiflora). I was in a hurry to get to chuck's house and didn't have time to pack.

I missed the chance at getting the contact info for the person selling pumilio, so Robert if you're reading this... I am interested in froglets!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Wonderful get together everyone. I think there we're 27 people all toll and at least seven new people and maybe couple more. Lots of food, lots of plants, LOTS of frogs. I'm always amazed at the variety, quality, and number frogs available for trade and sale on my kitchen table. I couldn't believe adult Patricia and Powder blue tincts going for $25. Without everyones generously and willing to make the trip these get togethers wouldn't be what they are. Thank you everyone. Sometime in January we'll hold the next one. Suggestions for a date are open, preferably middle or late in the month. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving!!

see you all sometimes next year,

Robert


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

OK guys time to schedule the next meeting - January 21, 2 PM till whenever we're done. Like usual bring something to share - food, drink, plants, animals. Please RSVP so I can plan. Thanks.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Merry Christmas everyone. See you in three weeks or so. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi guys!

Looking forward to the meet in a couple of weeks. I'll have a bunch of free vine clippings, plus the following for sale or trade:

Frogs:
0.1 R. Imitator Varadero, VERY proven female
1.0 R. Imitator Baja Huallaga, calling male
1.0 R. Imitator Intermedius, proven male 

Supplies:
20 gallon tank, front by JungleBox--$35
-This tank has a clay background, cork bark and several plants, including
a few broms. (a 20 gallon tank with front alone is $40+)
20 gallon tank, has a great stuff/coco/wood background, no front--FREE

Sales--Taking offers on any of the frogs, just let me know (preferably prior to the meetup by pm/email).

Trades--Looking for female Baja Huallagas and male C. Valleys. I'm also open to tads/froglets of imitators (pm/email with offers)

Looking forward to the meet!

Best,


----------



## Wildfrog2417 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love this! I just recently joined the board and would love to participate. As an avid Herp enthusiast I would be honored to par-take in the event. Let me know time and date as soon as possible. I have friends that are just getting into the hobby that are sure to attend. Anything I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

pm sent to chuckpowell


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will not be able to make to the meeting. Have a great time.

Robert.


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am going to make the drive up for the meeting and will have a couple of blue jean pumilio available. See everyone on Saturday.

Best regards,
Jon


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Just a few hours. I hope you all can brave the wet weather and come - it will be a good meeting. People are coming from Orange County and San Diego because they've heard what a great meeting we hold. 

Remember - bring something to share. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

It was a great meet as usual, thanks Chuck! The place really packed with people this time.

I had lots of great food, great conversation, spent too much money, but came away happy with my new stuff!

Thanks Rodney for the the chameleons..............I can see a whole new hobby to develop. They've already settled in and started chowing down the crickets.

Deb


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks again Chuck! Great time as always!


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I missed the last meeting. When will be the next meeting?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Early May, date not set yet.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

May 5, 2 PM, my house. Please RSVP and as always bring something to share. Spread the word. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

couple weeks away from the meeting. I should be there ... hopefully on the right weekend.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

So is anyone coming Saturday. I haven't heard anything from anyone. Saturday 2 PM. Bring something to share. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Chuck,

I will be there.


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

I'll be there, too.


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

im going to put a "maybe" on this one. I have a training in SF that ends at 3pm and if you all will still be around, i'll try and be there between 4:00-4:30pm.

*I currently have for sale/trade*: 
(looking to trade for thumbnails, tricolors, ameerega, blackwater vents, pumilio and freshwater crabs that reproduce in the tank)

*Azureus Egg Clutch (developing)*- trade more than anything or free to a good keeper. I just have this habit of giving everything I can, a shot at life.

*Azureus Tadpoles (7 total)* - $5 each or trade (several weeks old already and quite healthy)

*Azureues Juveniles (about 8 months OOW)*- $25 each (Four available)

*Proven 1.1. Azureus Pair* $200

*Ranitomeya Fantastica "lowlands" *(UE) $125 (two available. most likely female, no calling observed, but then again im terrible at sexing)

*Microfauna Cultures:*

White Springs- $10
Purple dwarf Iso's -$10 
Porcellio Scaber "giant orange" -$10 
Trichorina Tomentosa -$10

*Plants:*

offsets of Various mini broms from tropiflora- $10 each
Ficus sp "panama" cutting (1 available) $5
Philodendron sp "Wend imbe" ($5, will split from larger plant upon purchase)

I am phasing out my tincs, 1. because i'll be gone the month of June and I don't want my GF to have to take care of more than three tanks + developing tads. 2. I'm focusing on thumbnails. So get these Azureus at rock-bottom prices while you can!!!

If anyone would like any of this stuff, please PM me so that I remember to bring it. Alternatively, if you can't make the meeting, but would like any of the above. I am located in San Francisco and available most weekdays after 5pm.

(I would prefer a local pick up on the R. Fantastica "lowlands" as they are delicate and difficult to catch. i'd prefer not to disturb them unless necessary)


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I plan to swing by for a hour!

Jae


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone have some fruit fly cultures I could buy off you? Had a mold issue over the week which killed off all mine. Please help!

Jae


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The next meetings schedule - August 18, 2 PM. We'll do something a little different - August, we have to BBQ. So bring something to eat and/or BBQ (someone want to run the BBQ? Contact me if you do). I'll supply the drinks and brownies and the place. Also bring something to share - plants, animals, whatever. Please RSVP so I have some idea of how many to plan for. Also, by then the greenhouse should be clean and open and cuttings will be available. See you all then.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Would non-NorCal froggers be welcome? I'd love to meet some not-so-local froggers... If possible, I might be able to make it up north in August.

-Christian


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sure, anyone is welcome. You won't be the first to travel to one of these meetings. Just bring something to share. 

Best,

Chuck



SnakePaparazzi said:


> Would non-NorCal froggers be welcome? I'd love to meet some not-so-local froggers... If possible, I might be able to make it up north in August.
> 
> -Christian


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice! It would be an honor . If I can make it, I'll try to being a fellow SoCal Frogger, beer and something to throw on the grill 

-Christian


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

See ya there Chuck! Anybody know anything about seasoning/grilling frog legs :0 ?!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I do and its the best thing you can do with bull frogs out west.

Best,

Chuck



Tim F said:


> See ya there Chuck! Anybody know anything about seasoning/grilling frog legs :0 ?!


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

It is a 3.5 hour drive to the Bay for me, but I am planning on going. It will be great to meet other froggers. 

I have not read all 75 pages of this thread yet, so wondering generally where you are located.


----------



## illiterate (Feb 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed i wont have work that day, which is a good possibility, and i will be sure to show up. You probably dont know my screen name here, but this is John (the new guy from the last meeting), and my girlfriend katie will be coming as well.


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Nor Cal dendroboard members,
it is truly a sad day for me and im sorry if this is the wrong area to post, but i felt like I had the best shot at securing a local buyer here. I have recent undergone some life changes and have decided that I am going to sell off my frogs and entire system and supplies. To make a long story short, I am thinking of moving to Central America for an extended period of time and there's no way I can be able to sustain these frogs in San Francisco without being here. What is being offered for sale here is approximately 3 years of sourcing some of the best frogs, plants, materials and supplies for my frog room. I will be leaving on 7/15 and need to make a quick sale by 7/14. This is a local pick-up and being sold as an entire package, so please do not ask if i will part it out or ship. I know I have personally spent over 8,000 dollars in this hobby and the frogs, plants, supplies I am offering you are worth much more than the price I am asking for. There is so much to list, so i may have missed a few things that I will be giving you as well.

Asking price for everything is $2000 for everything and frogs (and no I will not go any lower, I know exactly what I have and how much it cost. so please do not ask.)

*Frogs

(PLEASE READ CAREFULLY BEFORE YOU ASK. These prices are listed, in case I can not sell the entire package at $2,000 before 7/12. I am willing to sell the frogs for these prices. Otherwise, they are being sold with the whole system)*

Jay in San Francisco, Ca

Species – Ranitomeya Imitator “Chazuta”
Line – Understory Enterprises (Aug 2011 import)
Code - none 
Age – Approximately 1 year and some months?
Quantity – 2 IProven Pair]
Price - $200 for pair
Preferred Payment - Cash 
Shipping Rates & information – Local Pick up only.


Species – Ranitomeya Imitator “Chazuta”
Line – Understory Enterprises (Aug 2011 import)
Code - none 
Age – Approximately 6 (unknown sex, no calling observed)
Quantity – 1
Price - $85
Preferred Payment - Cash 
Shipping Rates & information – Local Pick up only.

You can see the pair and juvenile here in this thread.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...anitomeya-imitator-chazuta-ue-pics-video.html

The pair is the 7th through 12th picture in the first set of pictures.


Species – Ranitomeya Fantastica “lowlands”
Line – Understory Enterprises (Nov 2011 import)
Code - none 
Age – Approximately 1 year and some months?
Quantity – 2 (no calling observed, am assuming two females. But do not know for sure)
Price - $125ea 
Preferred Payment - Cash 
Shipping Rates & information – Local Pick up only.
Pictures: They are hard to take pics of, but I assure you there are two. here are the best shots i could get. they are fast and shy







































*System*





































3 x 20 gallon verts. (Converted with tropical Ecos kits. Missing all magnets on one, missing one magnet on other. Very easily fixed. Drilled for air circulation, premium mistking dual nozzles, drilled for drain spigot)
2x 20 gallon verts (jungle box conversion, premium single mistking nozzles, drilled for air circulation, drain spigot)
1x20 gallon very (jungle box, premium dual mistking nozzle, drilled for air circulation, drain spigot)
A solid black rack (forgot the brand, but it is the one in the picture.)
A solid silver rack (holding feeders, insects. Forgot the brand as well)
2x 4’ t-5 sunblaze fixtures with 4x 6500k daylight bulbs each (bottom fixture has one 6500k bulb swapped out with a red bulb for experimentation)
Mistking ultimate value system (pump, seconds timer, zip-drip valve,)) + extra 4 port manifold not currently in use, but can be used for future expansion of lines and tons of feet of extra tubing)
Sunleaves large Airpump with 12 port metal manifold (I bought this at a hydroponic shop and it pushes out a good amount of air)


* Plants, broms, epiphytes*
(majority plants from tropiflora and I have the tags saved to prove it!)
Araeococcus parviflorus ‘red form’ (My favorite, this is what my Chazuta pair sleep in)
Neoregelia ‘Small Fry”
Neoregelia “midget”
Neoregelia “babe”
Neoregelia “el gato” (alley cat x pauciflora clone)
Neoregelia “java plum”
Neoregelia “Chiquita Linda”
Neoregelia lilliputiana
Neoregelia ‘flare up’
Neoregelia Rapha x Betty head
Neoregelia ‘Superball x pauciflora #4’ Spivey
Neoregelia punctatissima “yellow banded’
Neoregelia “petit minou’ (alley cat x pauciflora clone)
Neoregelia “june night” (NE herpetoculture)
Neoregelia “born of fire” (NE herpetoculture)
Dischidia Bengalensis wide leaf form
Dischidia hirsute ‘red leaf’
Microsorum Linguiforme (Black Jungle)
Begonia Angel Wing hybrid (black jungle)
Anoetcochilus Albolineatus (black jungle)
Anthurium Scandens (black Jungle)
Mini sinnigia rio das piedras (black jungle)
Philodendron “wendimbe” (black jungle)
Ficus Panama “lance leaf” (Black jungle)
A couple of others I don’t know the names of.

*Extra Tanks*

40 gallon drilled on top for mistking nozzle (no nozzle)
40 gallon drilled (2x airline holes in the back), nackground wood, single mistking nozzle
40 gallon drilled, background, wood, single mistking nozzle, vert kit
2 x 10 gallons with horizontal conversion kit. Not glued in.
3 gallons of tadpole tea. (with and additional half gallon extra)










*Microfauna*
13 large established white springtail cultures
4 established smaller feeder white springtail cultures
1 small established porcelio scaber orange culture
2x 6 qt jungle micropods/Costa Rican purple dwarf cultures (established)
2x 6qt porcellio scaber “orange” cultures (established)
2x 6qt trichorina tomentosa (dwarf white isopods) cultures established










*
Substrate*
1 Cubic foot of cocodan coconut croutons (half full)
(hard to measure how much of this stuff I have, but it is a good amount. Enough to make several large batches of pumilio’s clay recipe)
tons of magnolia and sand oak leaves
Aragonite Sand
Calcium Carbonate
SoSodium bentonite
Calcium Bentonite
Red Art Clay











*
Supplements*
1x 5.3 oz Repashy Calcium Plus (1/4th left)
1x 5.3 oz Repashy Super pig (3/4ths full)
1 x 5.3 oz Repashy Vitamin A (more than 3/4th full. The jar was never filled to the top when full)
All repashy supplements kept frozen and less than 6 months old.
4oz Active Dry yeast (more than half full)


*Extras*

2x foam shipping boxes with gel
5x cans of unused black handi-foam
turpentine
plumbers putty
Pro-Exotics infrared temp gun PE-2
Tons of Fruit Fly cups and lids
Huge box of excelsior (wood shavings)
¼ of a 5 gallon bucket of Josh Frogs fruit fly media
Brand new cal-hawk ½” and 1” diamond hole saw set
Used cal-hawk ½” and 1” diamond hole saw set
Used cal hawk (forgot the diameters, but I used it to drill the holes for air tubing) set of 3 diamond hole saws
2 x 20 gallon Jungle Box conversion kits (no glass, unused)
1 x 10 gallon Jungle Box Conversion kit (no glass, unused)
3x Italian soda bottling spigots (the white ones pictured I used for drainage)
Box of ten 1 1/16” rubber o-rings (used for spigots)
2x sheets of eggcrate
11x 3” net pots
4x 4” net pots
lots of Epiweb slabs cut to fit the bottom of a 20 gallon vert (I used this instead of hydroton, it’s lighter and made more surface area for microfauna)
1x 16 fluid oz NovAqua plus water conditioner (nearly full)
1x 16 fluid oz Amquel (nearly full)
1x 8.45 fl oz sera morena peat extract (full)
1x .0.8oz Sera micron (half full)
1x 1oz sera discus color blue granulated food (full)
1x 1.2oz HBH frog and tadpole bites (3/4ths full)
1x 30gram can of freeze-dried cyclop-eeze (half full)
heat pads, suction cup film canisters, gasket sealed containers, egg crate, surge protectors and other things i probably forgot to list!

$2000 takes it all and if you're looking to jump into this hobby and go big, you are saving a ton by picking it all up at once. Trust me, shipping alone on this stuff reached into the hundreds. If I wasn't in a rush to sell, i'd ask for $3500 and even that would still be a good deal. Thank you for looking. 

Cash only and please ensure you have a vehicle than can transport this stuff.

serious buyers, please feel free to msg with questions or ask for more pics of specific items. I am going to be extremely busy before i leave, but i will do my best to answer your inquiries.


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
I'm sorry, but i tried to delete or edit the previous post and i couldn't find a way to do it. If you know how, please PM and i'll do this right. In the meantime, I've decided to offer Nor Cal and locals an incredible deal. I had a buyer scheduled to pick up the Chazuta pair and Juvie who backed out at the last minute (after I had caught the frogs and packed them up). I am more interested in these frogs going to a good home/experienced keeper than I am in making money. I am now offering these frogs at an incredible rate to the first person that can guarantee a pick up this week (by 7/14). I will not hold the frogs, first person to pick up will get them.

To make a long story short, I am going to be in Nicaragua for an extended period of time and could not find it in good conscience to burden an inexperienced family member to take care of my frogs. They are all very healthy and actively eating repashy dusted fruit flies, isos and springs. I am leaving on 7/15 and would need to make a sale quick. Here is what im offering *this ad will be posted in the classified forum as well*

the prices are as listed for pairs and individual frogs, but here is the FIRE sale, because they are already packed up and ready to go. First person to offer me $400, will take them all. Cash, Local Pick up Only.

Jay in San Francisco, Ca

Species – Ranitomeya Imitator “Chazuta”
Line – Understory Enterprises (Aug 2011 import)
Code - none
Age – Approximately 1 year and some months?
Quantity – 2 *[Proven Pair]*
Price - $200 for pair
Preferred Payment - Cash
Shipping Rates & information – Local Pick up only.








(female)








(male)








(pair together)


Species – Ranitomeya Imitator “Chazuta”
Line – Understory Enterprises (Aug 2011 import)
Code - none
Age – Approximately 6 (unknown sex, no calling observed)
Quantity – 1
Price - $75
Preferred Payment - Cash
Shipping Rates & information – Local Pick up only.








(Juvenile)

You can see the pair and juvenile here in this thread.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...anitomeya-imitator-chazuta-ue-pics-video.html

Species – Ranitomeya Fantastica “lowlands”
Line – Understory Enterprises (Nov 2011 import)
Code - none
Age – Approximately 1 year and some months?
Quantity – 2 (no calling observed, am assuming two females. But do not know for sure)
Price - $100ea
Preferred Payment - Cash
Shipping Rates & information – Local Pick up only.
Pictures: They are hard to take pics of, but I assure you there are two. here are the best shots i could get. they are fast and shy


























(excuse the algae, it grows quick!)

Also for sale are all the live food and cultures, plus other things listed in the above post: 

$150 takes all the food and cultures.

Microfauna
12+ fruit fly cultures in various stages the latest culture started on 7/7.
13 large established white springtail cultures
4 established smaller feeder white springtail cultures
1 small established porcelio scaber orange culture
2x 6 qt jungle micropods/Costa Rican purple dwarf cultures (established)
2x 6qt porcellio scaber “orange” cultures (established)
2x 6qt trichorina tomentosa (dwarf white isopods) cultures established

In the interest of time, I have decided to postpone selling the entire system and supplies, until i get back. (unless someone makes me a great offer on it) I just wanted to ensure the living things that required human care were taken care of by experienced keepers. Thank you all for looking.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Just a few more weeks till the meeting. I have some stuff I'm getting rid of in case anyone is interested. Also a list of things I'd be willing to trade for.

For Sale or trade
Amphisbaena cf. A. caeca (sex unknown; long term captive) - $125.
Anolis krugi1.0 (broken but not separated tail; kinked] - $50
Anolis crisatellus wileyae 1.0.1- $20 ea.
Sphaerodactylus roosevelti 1.1 (proven) $200
Sphaerodactylus roosevelti 0.0.1 $75

Wanted
Dendrobates leucomelas ‘Guyana banded’ (females)
Rantiomaya imitator ‘intermedius banded’ (females)
Aristelliger spp.
Diplodactylus vittatus (females)
Ebenavia inunguis (females)
Matoatoa brevipes
Pachydactylus I don’t have
Rhacodactylus chohoua (Pine Island female)
Sphaerodactylus I don’t have
Thecadactylus spp. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Well the meetings only a couple weeks away and I'm trying to make sure everything will be good. This meeting will be a BBQ so please bring something to grill and if you would something else to share, salad, chips, something along those line. I'll make a tray of brownies as usually and we always have enough deserts in any case. We'll start the meeting around two. I would like someone to volunteer to do the cooking. I'll likely be busy enough making sure everything runs smoothly so would appreciate someone else doing the cooking. Any volunteers? Let me know. 

I also have several large Philadendrons that I got as cuttings from the Conservatory of Flowers in Golden Gate Park many years ago when I was trading with them. I'm looking for horn frogs in trade, if anyone has any, but let me know if your interested and we'll work something out. Also the greenhouse should be open and cuttings should be available. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

hello all,
i was wondering if anyone is selling any personally made clay based substrate. I would like to buy some. Thank you all


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

gotham229 said:


> hello all,
> i was wondering if anyone is selling any personally made clay based substrate. I would like to buy some. Thank you all


I'd suggest you stop by Clay Planet on the way down. It's @ 1775 Russell Avenue, Santa Clara CA 95054. Open 10-3 on Saturday. They've got Bentonite 325 as your main clay and Redart for color. Bulk prices are really good.

For anyone interested I've got a couple 10 gallon and 15 gallon tanks for anyone who is in search of. The 15's have been drilled for vents and misting. The 10 gallons are just 10 gallons, but I also have some vert conversions kits around the house for them.

Jae


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I purchased all Jay's materials and will have it for sale at the meeting. I was going to look up a receipt and make bags of it, but haven't gotten around to it. If anyone would like to arrive early and package up some bags for sale I'll give them some for their efforts. 

Best,

Chuck



gotham229 said:


> hello all,
> i was wondering if anyone is selling any personally made clay based substrate. I would like to buy some. Thank you all


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Chuck,
I can swing by early to help you out . I don't have much to bring to the meeting though. Since I am just getting back into the hobby. So I'll be bringing myself hahaha and that's about it.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Would anyone have a 24x18x18 exoterra or 30 gallon tank to sell? I am also looking for Isopods. Excited for te meeting 😁


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry I can't make it this time. 

Robert.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

gotham229 said:


> Would anyone have a 24x18x18 exoterra or 30 gallon tank to sell?


If anybody is interested in getting some Exo Terra tanks at the meeting please get in touch with me. We are distributors for Hagen products and have several sizes in stock that I can bring. I also have a couple Oceanic tanks with the cherry trim to sell. One is the cube (~35 gallons I think) and the other is a long hex (I think it was like 44 gallons). Never used. The hex needs a top. Selling both cheap to clear out some space...

See everybody on Saturday!

Jeremy


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Remember tomorrow's meeting is a BBQ so bring something to eat along with something to share. I've got sodas and a cake already, also some hamburgers. But we'll need other meats, salads, chips, and whatever you want to bring to share. It should be a good meeting. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Food was excellent as usual and nice to see some familiar faces.

Thanks Chuck--always a pleasure!


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in a 1.1.0 pair of salt creeks. They are the 2012 import. I'm selling for 500. pm if you are interested. They have not breed for me yet.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a reminder for everyone to put the UpScale Reptiles 15th Annual Sacramento Reptile Show in their calendars. The show is only a month away (September 29 & 30) and you won't want to miss it! We'll look forward to seeing everyone there 

More Info Here


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey All,

Anybody around the Bay got crabs? I have a lone purple vampire crab seeking new digs. If you are working with these cool crustaceans send me a note.

Best,

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Hey John,

I don't have the purple one - I have a lone orange one. If you want to get rid of it - I'll take it and look for other. I love the little crabs but haven't done exceptionally well with them. Still I'm interested. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Time to schedule the next meeting. I'm thinking about December 8, after Thanksgiving and before the Christmas rush. Any thoughts. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

I'll save the crab for you.

I didn't have much luck with them either. This one is the sole survivor of the five I got from an LFS. It's been around for about four months now.

Best,
John


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Dec 8th sounds good. I hope that I can make it this time.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

anyone have some phase panels or packs i can buy off of them? i need like one or two, not many 


jamie


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Jamie,

I can bring some p22. Remind me around the time of the meeting as I won't remember.

Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Only a week away now. Please RSVP so I have an idea of how many are coming. Also remember to bring something to share - food, drink, plants, animals, or something else. I don't care just something your willing to share. Chances are you won't go away empty handed. 

Also I'm in the market for a female O. pumilio 'golden popas' - if anyone can help me find one it would be appreciated. My male is calling up a storm. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will be there. I am super low on energy... and not planning to bring any frogs. Please arrange offline with me if you need/want any frogs.

Robert.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hi Chuck, I'll be there. Did you still want me to bring the banded intermedius and the crab?


----------



## Dionae (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Chuck, thanks for organizing this meeting. I am looking forward to meeting up with everyone. I don't have much in terms of animals, but I will try to bring some interesting plants and a dessert to share. 

If anyone has D. azureus they would like to sell (preferably juveniles or a young breeding pair) please PM me.

Thanks,
Tuan


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I may be able to make it down with one of my friends, Chuck I'll try to let you know if we are coming as soon as possible

is there anything in particular people are looking for frog wise I have a few animals I can bring


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

On second thought probably not gonna make it


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in plus 1 Chuck!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

It wouldn't be a girl would it Tim?


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Nope. A friend hoping to pick up his first darts from Jeremy.


----------



## Dionae (Dec 4, 2012)

Chuck,

It looks like I will not be able to make it to the meeting. Sorry for the last minute change in plans, but my car was stolen tonight, so I am going to have to figure out my next mode of transport this weekend. 

Tuan


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Tuan,

Sorry to hear about your car. But there will be other meetings - about every three months. 

Everyone else,

Just a few hours - 2 PM, my house. Bring something to share. If you need directions message me. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I have not been able to make any meeting this year. I hope to see everyone.
Tuan, sorry about the stolen car. May be someone near you may be able to give you a ride.

Robert.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Chuck--was great to see everyone!

Best,


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for hosting Chuck. Great to see everyone!.

Robert.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck, 

Great to see you, everyone who made it, again.

Thanks for having us over.

John


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello. I'm looking to buy 3-5 froglets depending on price. 
I live in Stockton and am willing to drive a couple hours to pick them up.

Choice 1: Citronella's
Choice 2: Yellow Terribilis
Choice 3: Let me know what you have available. 

Bryan


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

I found some frogs. Please disregard my inquiry.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Sticky Fingers said:


> I found some frogs. Please disregard my inquiry.


Pictures??


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's one I took yesterday.
http://


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple more
http:// 
http://


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Chuck,

When will be the next meeting?

Robert.


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

hi,

id like to introduce myself. my name is ashley. i am not new to the bay area, born an raised actually. but i am new to sac town i recently moved back to the area from vegas. yes las vegas lol and live just off the general path outside of elk grove and would love to get together with some of the local froggers and breeders. iv kept tree frogs since i was probably 16. took a few years off at 18-21 to do other things. ie the corporate world. but settled on being a animal lover and self employed =o) after breeding pomeranians for 5 years i met my hubby who is a jack of all trades and breeds rottys. any whooo.... i have recently ben bitten by the dart frog bug in a big way and would love to pic some locals brains and maybe get some lovelies from a local breeder. =o)

i currently keep
2 RETF
1 albino RETF
2 Vietnamese mossy frogs
possibly getting 3 cinnamon frogs soon =o)
3 akc champ pomeranian
3 akc german champ rottys
2 cows betsy an tbone
an 10 chickens
ow an one cat lol
15 acres gives me allot of room =o)


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

p.s.

i would like to add im very interested in finding a local breeder with p. terribilis mint or orange.
pm me =o)


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

or pm me with what you might have available? =o) and prices.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Ashley,

We will have a meeting probably in March. We should have terriblist from a local friend/breeder.

Roberrt


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

I would love to attend  or just be a fly on the wall an soak in as much knowledge from everyone on darts.  I want to learn learn learn learn. You can never know enough about something ur truely passionate about. An if there are terribilis avail from a local breeder all the more reason to b even more excited. How do the meetings go generally?


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

I too am interested in Orange terribilis.


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

I too am interested in orange terribilis and mint. Also looking for a nice group of T. Azureus.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I can bring some juvie orange terribs to the next meeting, if I bring any back from Microcosm...


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

That would b amazing if you could


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

I going to be looking to sell my 1.1 pair of intermedius and setup here pretty soon. They are housed in a 12x18 zoomed tank, with some pretty interesting pieces of wood, almost completely covered in moss at this point, three broms, and some other small plants. The tank has been established and thriving for over a year now.

Not sure when the next meeting is, but if its the same weekend as the one in the title (same time of year?) then i wont be able to attend because i will be Climbing lassen march 8th and 9th. These meetings always tend to be on the same weekends that i have had major plans haha. If not then i will try and bring them in person to the next meeting.

PM me for pics/details. Im based out of the east bay.


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

Where is the meeting taking place?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The next meeting is scheduled for March 30, 2 PM at my house. Remember bring something to share - animals, plants, food, or drink. Its doesn't matter what. If anyone has any questions please contact me. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

So it's not march 10th? I just want to make sure I can try an make it.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Attention Nor-Cal Froggers! *(Next meeting March 30!!!)**

I think that date (March 10th) was from the first ever meeting way back in 2005! I don't think we can change the title unless a Mod does it...??

The next meeting will be March 30th at Chuck's house. Sorry for the confusion!

Jeremy


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Jeremy

I live out in sac so it is a bit of a trip  excited to meet everyone. Now to think of what to bring )


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Ashley, you should post for a ride or rider here. We have people come in from Sacramento and further east at almost every meeting. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome idea chuck  I will have my 8 month old with me. So I would not want to impose.  but if anyone would like to carpool ) pm me!! 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope nobody minds a So. Cal frogger coming up to meet everyone!!! I am planning on making the drive from Riverside County Sat. morning, hanging out a few hours and then driving back the same evening so I can be with my daughter for an Easter morning egg hunt! I will bring something to share (soda, beer, snacks, etc.) and may bring along a fellow frogger or 2. Thank you Chuck for the invite at Microcosm. Looking forward to meeting all of you. 

I can bring the following if anyone is interested. I will not be taking anything that is not spoken for due to obvious logistical problems.

0.1 probable red galact 26 months old
0.0.3 banded imitators
0.0.3 lowland fantasticus
0.0.2 juvie azureus
1.0 probable vanzolini
0.0.2 Frye line blue jeans pumilio



Brian


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm actually going to be home for Easter in Vacaville that week. I may be able to make it. Count me in!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

If anyone has extra bean beetles or flour beetles please bring some - I'm interested in purchasing both. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

I just recently moved to SJ, and snuck my two frogs on the train from ohio...

I would love to come to the meeting!
(assuming it's in SJ at chuck's house... does he PM the address?)

I just went to a reptile shop yesterday and today to scope out getting a new vivarium setup for these little guys... if anyone had a temp viv in the area that I could borrow/loan for a few weeks while I get an established one or two or four etc setup with a shelving unit ... if so that would be kickass!

Not sure what I could bring just yet...


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

Great, so I'm going.
I am wondering if someone who drives would be able to give me a ride. I may be able to ride my bicycle to there, but if I end up getting a tank, I will need a way to get it back home. If you have a bicycle rack I can ride my (race) bicycle to the meetup.. but I really dont live too far away, basically in downtown sj, so grabbing a ride in/out from one of you fine folk should work too.... There is still the possibility that I will make some tanks from scratch, but a temp tank would be nice.. and also the possibility that I can get a ride (back) by my one room mate that drives... but if one of you guys are already driving out there...


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

One week before the meeting. I just bought a bunch of big neo bromeliads in 6" pots that I can share with you. They are $17.50 each and only available by arrangement before the meeting. I also have pumilios available and again, only by arrangement.
thanks and see you on Saturday.... I hope to show on the right Saturday.... showed up the wrong weeks.... more than once.... LOL...


----------



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

I thinking of attending this meeting..., I wondering if anyone can help me out.

I'm looking to purchase some cultures of springtails and orange isos. As well as some cuttings of Macodes petola and Epipremnum "cebu blue".


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I can bring a clip or two of Cebu blue. You have any plants for trade?

Also, if anyone is interested in terribilis, matechos, or yellow galacts send me a PM.

See you there,

John


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Update - provided it isn't raining this meeting will be a BBQ. Plan accordingly and bring something to cook. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

I love bbq's.. glad you guys have them out here 
Now I just have to find a place to get good cuts of meat... I have one other idea of something to bring as well...

I am requesting someone with Patricia tincs to come and sell to me.. I really don't want to breed my two together since they came from the same parents... (who knows where _they_ come from, but at least I'm trying to diversify the blood-line) 
I am also interested in various others...

side note, looks like I set with a ride to/from.. room mates didn't need much convincing...


----------



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

tikifrog said:


> I can bring a clip or two of Cebu blue. You have any plants for trade?


Mmm, this is my first build actually =X so i don't have much to trade. I do have some extra sarracenia if your into those. otherwise im looking to purchase.


----------



## evannave (Jan 23, 2009)

I have not been able to make it to a meeting before and don't know if I will be able to go to this one but if I can go does any one want some grow stones I have a gigantic bag enough for a bunch of tanks that I would be happy to give to any one who wants some?

If I can't make it I would be happy to send the bag along to the meeting if some one wants to pick it up.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey All,

I had tried, but failed, a few times to attend in the past. This will be the first, and only, time i attend due to the fact that i got into the hobby just over a year and a half ago, and have a pair of intermedius, but i am planning to leave the country for a year to travel starting in September.

So i will be bringing my 12x12x18 zoomed setup, with my pair of Intermedius,
fruit fly culture and supplies, orange isopod culture, and 2 white springtail cultures.

Annnd since i am a homebrewer, ill bring some of my homebrew pale ale to share.

Im assuming i need to PM chuck to get address and time? If not he will probably correct.

Hope to see you all there! And if I cant (i do have a commitment early in the afternoon) please PM me if you are interested in my frogs.

Cheers!

Archie


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey there Nor-Cal Froggers! I'm heading up there with Mellowroo421 and am stoked to get to meet some not-so-local Frogger-folk 

If anyone's interested, here's what I have available:

1.0 Standard Intermedius 
(His photo is my avatar)

0.0.7 Standard D. Leucomelas froglets 4 months oow (willing to sell all 7 + 36x18x18 NEW ExoTerra in package for $300)

0.1.1 D. Tinctorius Bakhuis

I also have a group of H. Azureiventris that are producing like crazy! I've got froglets and tads in tank... Not parting with any of the parents, but willing to sell off some of the tads/froglets.

I'm not bringing any frogs though unless they are purchased prior to the meeting.

If interested, please email me @ [email protected] I'm open to offers on prices so I'm not putting any in the ad.

I look forward to seeing you all this weekend!

-Christian Powell


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Chuck for hosting. It was nice to see everyone!

Robert.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Chuck,

Thank you for your hospitality and allowing us out-of-towner, So-Cal Froggers hang out at your pad! It is always cool to meet new Froggers and I've been wanting to come up your way for quite some time now. I look forward to meeting up again.

To all the Nor-Cal Froggers I had the privilege of meeting and sharing ideas and ramblings with, it was a pleasure to meet you and hopefully we can make it up there for another meet 

It would be cool to get the So-Cal group (SCADS) and the Nor-Cal group together for an All-Cal meet-up...

Thanks again!

-Christian Powell


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Chuck, 

Thank you again for the invite and the hospitality. We had a great time and the drive was absolutely worth it. Look forward to doing it again. Thank you everyone else who took the time to talk frogs with me and trade frogs/plants, etc.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Hey Chuck,

Thanks for another great meet. 

It was cool having some SoCal peeps in the house:0)

Hope to see more of the locals I met in the future.

Got lots of great food. But, gotta stay away from those cursed chocolate chip cookies, and brownies, too.

Thanks everyone too for the plants, and knowledge :0)

John


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Great meeting Chuck--thank you for hosting as always. 

Awesome turn out as well! Good to see everyone.


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

It was great meeting everyone!

Bummed its the first and only time for a year or two. I'm glad I was able to find a good home for my pair of intermedius.

When i eventually make my way back to the states i know exactly where ill be coming to pick up my next set of frogs from.

Cheers!


----------



## all4himra (Jul 9, 2010)

Chuck,

Thanks again for the invite, as always great place to chat and meet new folks that love frogs\plants. Looking forward to the next time.

Rico


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Anyone going to the show in Lodi this weekend?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

JL-Exotics will be there with frogs and supplies!


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Well I knew that :O)


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the show info? That is really close to my house. ) what is everyone bringing?


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Check my ad in the classifieds. There's us link toward the top.


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

Will u be there both Saturday an Sunday? I was unable to get my shift covered today. If not, where are you located? I am very interested in some p. terribilis mint.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

I'll be at the show tomorrow too. Hope to see you there.


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

When will it be next meeting?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Attention Nor-Cal Froggers! *(Next meeting June 29, 2013!!!)**



CrabsMan said:


> When will it be next meeting?


Next meeting is scheduled for June 29, 2013. Hope to see everyone there!

Next Meeting June 29, 2013


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone have any isopods for sale and is attending the upcoming dendro meeting? Looking to purchase multiple species. pm me what you have for sale. Thanks.


----------



## CrabsMan (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Attention Nor-Cal Froggers! *(Next meeting June 29, 2013!!!)**



JL-Exotics said:


> Next meeting is scheduled for June 29, 2013. Hope to see everyone there!
> 
> Next Meeting June 29, 2013


Cool, I will mark my calendar to that day.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Just two weeks till the meeting. Please remember to bring something to share - good, drink, plants, animals... it doesn't matter, but something you'll have someone else go home with. 

Also I'm looking for a few animals for a friend:
A male of the old green line of R. sirensis (lamasii) - does anyone even have these anymore?
A female R. benedicta
A female O. salvida Paru
A female O. pumilio Shepard Island
Any help would be appreciated. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

I am really looking forward to coming and meeting everyone!

Could someone please bring me some isopods and springtails? I live in Modesto, shipping any is not a great idea until about November because of the heat. 

I am new to this. I have 2 young frogs presently, but will have 6 by the meeting. My viv's could use a clean up crew and of course I am sure the babies would like some variety in diet.

My dart babies are 1 d. auratus, blue and black (looking for a second for it), 1 d. Leucomelas (needs a buddy too), and 4 tincs, New River who come home in a week.


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone with a calling male Patricia? I have possibly two females, about 1.5 years old now, and no signs of calling...

I'll be there, maybe with both of my patricias for people to help me sex, or whatever... I hope I finish atleast one my shelves by then...


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I have blue and black auratus and leucs that I can bring if interested. 

Feel free to shoot me an email if you'd like to coordinate 

[email protected]

See everyone next weekend!



The Mom said:


> I am really looking forward to coming and meeting everyone!
> 
> Could someone please bring me some isopods and springtails? I live in Modesto, shipping any is not a great idea until about November because of the heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

I sent you an email yesterday.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will bring some hotdogs/buns if we do BBQ. I may bring some frogs if I can find some energy... LOL...


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Fine with me but someone else needs to do the BBQ'ing. Also we need everyone to bring something - and lets not have everyone bring meat. Let us know what you think and we'll proceed. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

...and many folks didn't feel ....too well with my cooking.... LOL...


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Friendly reminder that I'm still looking for isopods- master cultures would be awesome I will bring 2 cases of sodas and some chips to the bbq. Looking forward to the maeeting.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Lets not BBQ - its to fricken hot. Bring stuff to eat inside - cool stuff. Just a few hours - if anyone wants to come by and clean tanks - come on by. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

If anyone reads this we could use some chips and ice. I had four little bags of ice but it's going away to quickly. Thanks.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

I just saw this thread so I won't be able to attend the meeting. I had no idea there were this many Dart Froggers in the northern part of California.

The Mom - I noticed you might be looking for D. leucomelas. I have lots of froglets that I was going to start selling next month, although many of them are already big enough and established. I'm located in Kings County but work and are always in Fresno. Let me know if you'd be interested. You can PM me. 

I'll keep an eye out for the next meeting and make plans to attend.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

as always, it was nice to see everyone! Thanks Chuck for hosting and Barbara for putting up with us.

Robert.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Great meeting despite the heat and it was hot. Thanks to the guys that helped put in the swamp cooler. It made the room so much cooler. Thanks for the margaritas James. Thanks for the frogs Robert. Thanks to Jeremy for all the crap I needed. 

Good people, drink, food, plants, and animals. Once again it was great meeting. The next one will be a BBQ - if anyone wants to be in charge of that let me know. I don't BBQ during these meetings. Also the next meeting will be in early October. The date will be set in a couple weeks. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

My favorite quotes of the meeting:
Those are males
Those look like males
I just ate
It's fricken hot
Root Beer floats?! I haven't had one in years!
Oh, it's self serve?
I'm getting old, I cant have one of those
That hit the spot
Was it worth it?
Too much sugar, sorry
And I thought you said it was self serve 
Those are females
_HE_ said they were males
Who?
Him, him, _and_ him
... He says they're female, that males have big toe pads
Well... I'm getting old
I am allowing you to have one, Junior
Just think of them as 'kinky vitatus'


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Noxz said:


> My favorite quotes of the meeting:
> Those are males
> Those look like males
> I just ate
> ...


Hahaha! The things you hear when you put a bunch of frog nerds in a room  !

Thanks for hosting Chuck!


----------



## Kadjec (Nov 3, 2012)

Just found this thread. Wish I had found earlier, as would have attended the June meeting. Will be looking forward to the October one. It's great to know there are so many NorCal froggers.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

If anyone is interested there is a reptile expo coming up this weekend. July 20th through the 21st in San Jose. Here's the link. 
HERP WORLD EXPO


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello I am having trouble getting my fruit fly cultures to take off after getting a new set of fruit fly media. Do anyone have a culture to spare? I would gladly pay for it. I live in the walnut creek area and can meet. Thank you
Jon


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey, would you guys who were at the last meeting chime in on this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge.../117129-dart-frog-connection-rescue-frog.html

What went from me asking for some advice has gone to attacks on not simply my character, but very existence. Instead of help I am being accused of being some expert troll out to harm others.

If you could please at least confirm that I really am a newbie, just an average middle aged woman, maybe they will get back to offering me some help. Or at least stop accusing me of trying to cause problems. I am just trying to save a frog who appears to be on deaths door. I have no other agenda. Of course 99% of the people here never met me. But 1% of you did and you all seemed intelligent enough to be able to tell the difference between an evil troll and a middle aged mother. I was the only woman at the meeting, so you can't get confused about which one I was.

I must confess, my feelings are hurt. I am very emotional and take this all personally.


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

Who is going to the sac reptile expo at the end of next month?


----------



## imbastos (Aug 5, 2013)

pink feet said:


> Who is going to the sac reptile expo at the end of next month?


I'm out in the Bay Area. but, I'm tempted to check it out. got anymore details on the show?


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

I went last year for the first time and was not currently set up for darts. But I have to say that is where I was bitten by the bug!  since then I have had 5 tanks cycling and growing in. And this year I am ready. Though they do not have a huge frog selection it is not quantity but quality.  and I am defiantly going this year. There are tones of amazing deals of plants and wood for your set ups. For a hobbiest it's like being a kid with a horrible sweet tooth in a candy store . I do recommend checking it out. But go early. The line gets crazy long.


----------



## bradlyb (Jul 22, 2013)

The show is awesome! I'll definitely be there this year.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orchid show at the end of September in SF. Orchids in the Park


----------



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

I recently moved back to Sacramento, looking forward to picking up some new frogs! Going and getting my Viv's sorted and seeded this weekend!

Anyone know if there are other Dart frog sellers ta the show? The vendors list seemed like it was only JL Exotics selling them, is this an oversight?

Looking forward to expanding my collection!


----------



## pink feet (Jan 24, 2013)

I know lll reptiles is usually there and they bring a nice little selection if frogs


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey everyone,

As much as it pains me to say it, I'm moving out of California and headed to the mid-west. As such, I'm not bringing any of my tanks. I'll be starting all over again. So if anyone is interested in these tanks for free, you can have them!









I actually have two more, a 30 and 65 gallon. I hate selling these, so I'm giving them away! If anyone is interested, just PM me. I'm in San Jose.

Jae


----------



## Soldier17 (Mar 26, 2012)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The 9 tanks are gone. I may be selling off some of the imitators in the future, so please contact me if you are interested. 

Jae


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. I mentioned I'm selling off my frogs in the last post. Well here's what I have. Please PM me if you're interested.


Species – R. Imitator 'Tarapoto' Proven Pair
Line/Origin – M. Pepper
--
Age – 3 Years
Quantity – 1.1.0
Price - $150 Pair
---
Age – 2 Years
Quantity – 1.1.0
Price - $150.00 Pair
---
Age – 2 Years
Quantity – 0.0.3
Price - $40.00 each
---
Age – 6-9 Month OTW
Quantity – 0.0.7
Price - $20.00 each


Species – R. Imitator 'Yurimaguas' Proven Pair
Line/Origin – Unknown
---
Age – 3 Years
Quantity – 1.1.0
Price - $150.00 Pair
---
Age – 2 Years
Quantity – 1.1.0
Price - $150.00 Proven Pair
---
Age – Between 3 Months – 2 Years
Quantity – 0.0.7
Price - $20.00 each


Species – R. Imitator 'Varadero'
Line/Origin – P. Tan
Age – 2 Years
Quantity – 0.0.7
Price - $40.00 each


Species – R. Imitator 'Chazuta'
Line/Origin – M. Pepper
Age – 2 Months OTW
Quantity – 0.0.4
Price - $20.00 each


Species – R. Imitator 'Standard'
Line/Origin – P. Tan
Age – 3 Years
Quantity – 0.1.0
Price - $20.00 each

Jae


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

when is the next meeting?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

October 12, 2 PM.


----------



## illiterate (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm in for the day!

And I'm also looking for a culture of dwarf purple iso's if anyone coming has them.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

In for the day as well,

Looking for a few supplies.
5 to 7 gallon bags worth of live oak leaf litter or alike.
3 to 4, Detailed medium to large pieces of wood( 10-20'' long). ghostwood or Malaysian driftwood is preferred. 

pm me if you have anything to spare. Thanks.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

In my continuing effort to cut back I have a bunch of shipping boxes free to whomever wants them. First come, first serve, but if there are a lot of requests (> 10) I'll hold everyone to two until everyone gets some. I also have a number of screen cages and aquariums that are for sale really cheap - $5-$20 range depending on size. There are also four custom front opening tanks that I'd like $50 each for. Again first come, first served. I also have a large number of florescent fixtures of various sizes for $5-$10 range, some with bulbs, some without. 

I also have 1.1 flying geckos set up in a large cage for sale for $50 (includes everything). Also a male dwarf pixie frog for $10 and various young leopard geckos $35, 3/$100, various morphs, but mostly high yellow. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Does anyone have interest in getting some of the newly released Columbian frogs?

I was hoping to organize a west coast import, but not many people have shown interest.

Time is running out, so if people are considering it please speak up. If we can organize a large enough shipment the pricing will be the same as what UE is offering without the cost of shipping (for those that can do a local pick-up). For those in So Cal, shipping from here should be less than $35 and in most cases less than $30.

Time is running out, so please speak up now!

Jeremy


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Just a couple hours. Remember to bring something to eat or BBQ this time. Also something to share. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry, I can't make it today...... have fun!


----------



## Minkey (Jul 21, 2013)

Noooo! Just like me to find out there was a nor-cal meeting 2.5 hours into the darn thing.. I so wish I could have gone!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Just a couple weeks till the next meeting. Its scheduled for January 18, 2PM till we end. Among other things we'll be looking for volunteers for Frog Day. Remember to bring something to share, food, drink, animals, plants; it doesn't matter, but something you won't be going home with. If you have questions or need directions contact me privately. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I missed the last couple meetings.... will try to make it this time. Will bring some nice pumilios to the meeting.....


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

I missed the last one because of moving.. I should be able to make it this time, the only thing is that I will be on-call, so if "the site" goes down, I must bury myself in a corner and hack away for hours..

I plan on bringing quite a few CFB (Confused Flour Beetle) cultures and the temp tank that I received from Dan.. but I may end up keeping that if I get a species that I don't already have..

Wanted: Female Tarapoto, Male Patricia


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

Where is the meeting. There are two of us from the Lake Tahoe area that are thinking of coming down for the meet up.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

San Jose. Contact me privately for the address. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## a1pha (Nov 9, 2011)

Will do . Thanks 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## illiterate (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking forward to the meet-up again!

See everyone there.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to highjack, but I will be in San Luis Obispo next week for work, I was wondering if there are any Frog/Herp related stores in the SLO area worth visiting?

Thank You


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Just a few hours. If anyone wants to come over early and help clean tanks I could use the help. See everyone soon.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll give a wakeup call do my bearded friend that will be joining me to see how early he wants to head down there..

Anyone bringing any substantial food? even hotdogs count.. if not I was thinking about trying to pick up some burgers and buns.. I assume the grill is operational?

scratch my last post about bringing the temp tank.. I have some SI arriving tuesday that will go in there..

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

There is a grill available and as for substantial food - it varies, but if you need some we can fix you up one way or the other. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

Regarding Frog Day..
If I am able to make it down to Chuck's for the Friday get-together, would someone have space in their car for a ride up to the keynote as well as a ride back to downtown San Jose? Or close enough to a Light Rail station..

Thanks,
>Chris


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

If you and I can't find a ride I can drive. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello group 

I just relocated from Southern Cali back up to Northern and am excited to see what NorCal has to offer frogger wise  I was really bummed to leave my SCADS group down south... Some pretty cool people with soo much information and a blast to meet with. But as with life we grow and get to experience new things so I've successfully moved my collection to Fremont, Ca and look forward to meeting some cool fellow froggers up here and see what the Bay Area has going on  oh by the way my name is amber


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh also can anyone tell me where a good place to get supplies is up here? I'm looking for fresh fruit fly cultures and the cups and media to make my own? Maybe some springtails as well? Thank you!!

-Amber


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Try JL Exotics - JL-Exotics. Jeremy will fix you up.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

Any froggers have 2-3 fruit fly cultures already established that I can buy ASAP??? I ordered supplies but my cultures crashed on me  I'm in Fremont, Ca but will drive a reasonable distance


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

Amber, I am out in the valley, but I have a daughter in Fremont so I am there fairly often. I bring her to meetings sometimes too, although she isn't into frogs.

In a pinch you can buy ff's at Petco. Petsmart sells them too, but only a few for the money. Springtails are hard to come by. I can bring you some next time I am in town. I really don't think you can buy them from any shops, but local froggers might sell them to you.

If you are in dire straights I can come that way Sunday. I have family obligations Saturday.

~Janet


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The next get together has been scheduled - September 13, 2 PM till were done. My house as usual. As always bring something to share, something you won't go home with - food, drink, animals, plants. See you there. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

The Mom said:


> Amber, I am out in the valley, but I have a daughter in Fremont so I am there fairly often. I bring her to meetings sometimes too, although she isn't into frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Janet,

Thank you I ended up getting some FF from petco... What a killing they are making!! But my frogs are fed n all settled now and I look forward to meeting all of you  

Thank you again,
Amber


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

If anyone in this group wants to meet in Fremont and get some bean beetle cultures send me a message. I got a bunch blooming, and have more than I should feed. If you'd like to trade something, that'd be great...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Gonna try and make this meet again with SnakePaparazzi. If anyone is interested I can bring the following...
Banded imitators
Highland anthonyi
Lowland fants
Highland variabilis (Stewart line UE imports)
Possibly a Chirique Grande pumilio or 2


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

No way mellowroo!! I was bummed cuz I miss u guys from SoCal but this post just made my day!!! Can't wait to see u!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

We were all bummed you left us, but honestly you moved to a great area with some really cool froggers! Looking forward to seeing you again!



MrsKermitt2012 said:


> No way mellowroo!! I was bummed cuz I miss u guys from SoCal but this post just made my day!!! Can't wait to see u!!!


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> We were all bummed you left us, but honestly you moved to a great area with some really cool froggers! Looking forward to seeing you again!



Ya I was bummed to go  I need to re-establish my collection  not quite ready yet but when I am I will be getting in touch with you


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Gonna try and make this meet again with SnakePaparazzi. If anyone is interested I can bring the following...
> Banded imitators
> Highland anthonyi
> Lowland fants
> ...


Really hoping we can make this one!

If anyone is interested, I am able to bring the following:

Phyllobates Vitattus (Old European Line, a bit darker red/orange markings than the usually seen morph in the hobby) - Froglets (x6)

Oophaga Pumilio "Cauchero" - female

California Live Oak leaf litter (small or large quantities available)

So stoked to possibly being able to hang out with the awesome Nor-Cal crowd!

- Christian Powell


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> California Live Oak leaf litter (small or large quantities available)


I'd be down for a big old bag of live oak leaves. email me with quantity and pricing please: [email protected]

See everyone this weekend!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

JL-Exotics said:


> I'd be down for a big old bag of live oak leaves. email me with quantity and pricing please: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone this weekend!



Email sent

-Christian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone attending have any Rio Saladillo Anthonyi available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone happen to have a female intermedius?


----------



## herbivrus (May 28, 2014)

Almost missed this because of the thread title; glad I caught it! (Maybe a separate thread for the Sept. 13 gathering will garner more area froggers' attention?) I'll contact you, Chuck, for directions. As a relatively new frogger (but long time herp keeper), I'm excited to meet the local crowd. (If anyone local is working with R. vanzolini, it's one of my wish-list frogs . . .)


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

SnakePaparazzi, I have at least 3 or 4 Rio Saladillo (Stewart line) froglets that emerged from the water this week.. they look nothing like the adults, with a few more tads in the water.. I don't get as many clutches out of my group as I'd like.. but I do have quite a few, but due to the low number of clutches I may not be able to separate any of them out easily.. are you looking for a specific sex?
I have a goal to try and collect all Anthonyi(and maybe TriColor) as possible.. I currently have the Rios, 2 pair of Salvias in 1 group(eggs, but no tads yet), Zarayunga (no clutches, and no noticeable calling, so maybe all 4 are female?), Moraspunga pair (recently from TikiFrog at FrogDay), Santa Isabel(a couple standards and 3 Nishiri line which have a thicker creame stripe in the middle, all in one group but will sep out sometime soon, no viable tadpoles just yet), and 3 female highlands (getting a male from you know who).... Anyone else have enything else I have not listed? I know there is a new one released in the past few months..

MELLOWROO421, I have an Intermedius tadpole/froglet that should be emerging this week.. obviously I dont know the sex just yet. My Pair doesnt give me too many (this is the first one I got to morph out, out of maybe 6 eggs in about 6 months), but possibly will be able to build up some..

Everyone else: Thanks to Jeremy getting me a female Patricia, I have two froglets that came out of the water about 2 weeks ago, still on springtails but not for long, with a dozen more tads in the water, many with rear legs

Also, from SnakePaparazzi a lil more than a year ago, I have quite a few Azureventris tank-raised juveniles hopping around learning from their parrents, with even more tads in the water.. I bet I can grab at least 4 of these lil guys..

.. given that I have so many tads and such, I am requesting some good springtail cultures.. although I was able to get some at frogday I am looking for a few more to make sure my newborns have plenty of food.

I can bring PLENTY of CFB (Confused Flour Beetle) cultures (maybe not so much cultures as hundreds of beetles from an older culture or two)

.. what else.. hrmm.. that might be it, but I am excited to finally bring my own collection offsprings! Thanks everyone for helping me create it!

I'll be moving in the next month, but litterly just out of my complex and into a house litterly across the street, so hopefully it wont be too stressful on the frogs, but will still yank as many as I can out of tanks, more so for counting purposes.. somewhere around 55+ right now

See you there!
-Chris


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris, I might have found a group locally. I will let you know if I will take some of yours by tomorrow morning. Thanks!

-Christian Powell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

herbivrus said:


> Almost missed this because of the thread title; glad I caught it! (Maybe a separate thread for the Sept. 13 gathering will garner more area froggers' attention?) I'll contact you, Chuck, for directions. As a relatively new frogger (but long time herp keeper), I'm excited to meet the local crowd. (If anyone local is working with R. vanzolini, it's one of my wish-list frogs . . .)


I just missed this thread as I noticed the activity today. I'd like to see a separate thread for the future as I just moved to Santa Rosa and I'd love to get in touch with area froggers.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

We've kept it all on this post for year and I don't see that changing. You just have to look for updates. Also join the Northern California Dendrobatid Group or the mail group - https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/norcaldendro/conversations/messages; or all three. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

As always, we had a great time at the meet. Thank you so much for the plants Chuck, you are very generous. If any of you happen to be down in our area on November 8th we will having a So. cal froggers group meeting at my place and you are all invited to join the fun. 

Thanks again,

Brian


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Meeting starts in a couple hours - come if you can. Bring food, drink, and whatever you don't want to go home with (except spouses). It should be a great meeting. See you there. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

So new year next meet??? I just got my new frog room set up with 16 tanks that need occupants  I'm super excited to meet fellow froggers in NorCal, I miss my SoCal fam if froggers so looking to expand it up here  what's everyone working with? And any ideas of when the next meet up would be???


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Next meeting is March 14th. 
You can go to https://www.facebook.com/groups/427357557403078/ for more information.
I have lot of pumilios but I am trimming down. If you are interested, contact me via facebook. I am Robert Nhan in FB.


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

I requested to join just waiting


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

One of these days I'll be in the area for one of these meets, being in Fresno there isn't a whole lot going on here. But I have family in the bay that I visit periodically.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love to come to a meeting, too, but that's a good 7 hour drive for me. Unfortunately, there don't seem to be a lot of Humboldt froggers.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The next meeting is scheduled for March 14, 2 PM. Come, bring something to share and hear about Frog Day which is just a little over a month after our meeting. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

What is everyone bringing or what do they have available?!?!


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought that it was going on this weekend.. time to adjust my schedule in my head..

I should be bringing a half dozen or so Patricia's, about 3-4 months old.. maybe a few young Azureventris if I can catch them too.

I am interested in some Hydei cultures.. the one I have got hit with mold so every time I make a new jar it gets the same mold :/

Bean beetles would be nice too, but I think my culture is just slow (usually booms a month after I make them)


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

edit (where's the edit button/link?)
my Bean Beetle culture looks good.. not sure if I can spare any when they do boom, though.. but I wont need more of them

I will also have thousands of CFB available, not cultures, but just stick them in some whole wheat flour and you're golden

I may be looking for some springtails..


----------



## MrsKermitt2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm looking for ff supplies, leaf litter, plants (can never have too many) and if anyone has tads of any kind I love growing tads so I'd be down to get some too if available 😊 I'm excited, this week can't go by fast enough


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

MrsKermitt2012 said:


> I'm looking for ff supplies, leaf litter, plants (can never have too many) and if anyone has tads of any kind I love growing tads so I'd be down to get some too if available 😊 I'm excited, this week can't go by fast enough


The reason that I need springtails is, finally, for the first time in about 4-5 months ("winter" on top of a recent move that I did which caused them stress) I got a few clutches.. 

I have 3 forming tads (out of 9 eggs) about 1 week old of some Anthonyi Rio Saladillo (Sean Stewart line) and a recent clutch of Anthonyi Santa Isabels, I have standards + a special line from Nishiri with a thicker cream stripe in the middle... anyways, I currently have all of my Santa Isabels in a single tank and got a clutch from them two days ago, no signs of fertilization yet, but give them a few days.

.. you might want to hold on getting these until further along they're cycle.. but I may bring them.. but a small FYI of what else I may have..


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Not to steal the thread but is there any good stores in Sacramento area? Looking online is awful for locating good places for plants and frogs. Otherwise favorite website? Thank you and once again, sorry about the brief hijacking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Frog Day is less than three week away. There will be a get together at my house Friday afternoon before the event. If you'll be in town let me know if you'll be coming so I can get a head count. Thanks.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

How about August 1 for the next meeting? My Saturdays in July are already full. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Next meeting August 8 2 PM. Same place, same time. As always bring something to share. Doesn't matter what but something you won't be going home with. Questions? Contact me.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Im in Sausalito now...nice to see froggers active in the bay


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

So is anyone coming a week from Saturday, August 8. So far I've heard nothing from anyone. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Next meeting is schedule and coming up - November 14, 2 PM. Remember to bring something to share - food, drink, plants, animals, or whatever. Something you won't go home with. Contact me if you need additional information or directions. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## rulzunivrs (Nov 15, 2014)

Is this happening?


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

gathering will start from 2PM until whenever. send Chuck a PM for address. it is in South San Jose, near 101/Capital Exp.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll be back home in Marin over winter break this December and have a male R. Varadero that is about 1.5 years old that needs a home. Let me know if anyone is interested. I'd sell it for $35 dollars. I also have some more tadpoles in the water that will be available at some point next spring when I am home. Private message me if interested.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Yes it is.



rulzunivrs said:


> Is this happening?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Next meeting March 19, 2 PM. As always bring something to share, something you likely won't go home with - food, drink, plants, animals, whatever. If you have questions message me. 

BTW I am getting rid of all my frogs and supplies. I have a medical problem and can't keep up with them anymore. If you interested in something let me know and we'll work something out. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The next meeting is this coming Saturday March 19 starting at 2 PM and going till everyone leaves. As always if your coming bring something to share, something you won't go home with - food, drink, animals, plants, it doesn't matter, just something to give away. If you need directions message me. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

Most likely someone is going through downtown SJ to get there today, curious if there is an open seat available?
I could take the bus or ride my bike, but not feeling it..

Thanks!


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

meh, biking it is..


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

If any of you thought I wasn't looking so good during the event, well I went to the hospital the next day. basically just a long cold + cough with some wisdom teeth extraction in the middle, so my body never recuperated, and I got a slight fever.. they gave me cough syrup in the end
because of the fever, I was unable to make more FF cultures and now nearing on empty, especially being able to create new cultures. Anyone in the San Jose area able to do a drop off of some(3 jars?) of actively producing flightless melanos?

Thanks,
>Chris


----------



## Noxz (Jan 12, 2012)

well, I got better and obtained some flies from jeremy (thanks, again)

Re: Frog Day.. BBQ at Chuck's before the speakers? What times?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Any chance of reviving this group? Tried to join the facebook group Northern California Dendrobatid Society but don't think anyone is active to accept my request to join the group.

I've got things I'm looking to trade/pif/gift from time to time. Just looking for a group of like minded individuals.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I’m not always a fan of initiating something new, but I’ll help if you want to try to figure something new out.


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm about to start year four of vet school, which is supposed to be pretty grueling in terms of schedule. But while I wouldn't anticipate being able to attend regular meetings, I will likely have some interesting plant cuttings to trade in the near future once my vivarium really grows in and I start having to prune. At the moment my jewel orchids look like they might start to take off (fingers crossed), and I do plan to propagate them if/when they do.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

DPfarr said:


> I’m not always a fan of initiating something new, but I’ll help if you want to try to figure something new out.


There is something potentially cooking right now regarding something new. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

connorology said:


> I'm about to start year four of vet school, which is supposed to be pretty grueling in terms of schedule. But while I wouldn't anticipate being able to attend regular meetings, I will likely have some interesting plant cuttings to trade in the near future once my vivarium really grows in and I start having to prune. At the moment my jewel orchids look like they might start to take off (fingers crossed), and I do plan to propagate them if/when they do.


Where abouts in Northern CA do you live? I know that there are a bunch of us looking to network together and will send you information when it becomes available.

Good luck with Vet School!


----------



## Minkey (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm definitely down to meet some of the locals around here. I'm from Walnut creek


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

varanoid said:


> Where abouts in Northern CA do you live? I know that there are a bunch of us looking to network together and will send you information when it becomes available.
> 
> Good luck with Vet School!


Thanks! I sent you a DM. I'm from the Sacramento area.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Minkey said:


> I'm definitely down to meet some of the locals around here. I'm from Walnut creek


Awesome, I grew up in Lamorinda area. Trying to get some things in motion that hopefully will result in a more networked and active local frogging community. I will keep you in the loop.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

connorology said:


> Thanks! I sent you a DM. I'm from the Sacramento area.


Got it thanks.


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I’m also just above Sacramento in Loomis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayanjungledog (Jun 5, 2017)

I’m in the South Bay. Would be cool to have a local network of froggers. Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

mayanjungledog said:


> I’m in the South Bay. Would be cool to have a local network of froggers. Thanks for organizing this.


I'm not really organizing it, just nudging like minded people together. I'll keep you posted. There are some things in the works.


----------



## Minkey (Jul 21, 2013)

Perhaps we can do an initial meet and greet at an upcoming reptile exo or something of the sort.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

There’s an orchid show in Sacramento the 2nd weekend of April.


----------



## calihafi (Feb 12, 2019)

With input from others on this forum and beyond the following has been created. 

FB - Northern California Froggers Group
IG - @norcalfroggers

This FB group and IG account are by *NO* means to replace the Northern California Dendrobatid Society (NCDS). With the NCDS not being active and many of us wanting to get something together, we created the above. 

Once the group becomes established, the goal will be to hold gatherings, centrally located, where we can share information. 

Hopefully we can stimulate the NCDS back life and these will have been a thing of the past. 

Please feel free to spread the word.


----------

